# mocha's doodle dump



## mocha. (Jul 29, 2020)

welcome to my art dump thread, a place that I use to track my progress & share my drawings!
I use Procreate primarily and some of my favourite brush sets are the Jingsketch basics, Azu’s best men, Nadiaxel Basics and Sinix free brush set.

If you would like a commission from me either for a pet portrait or something else, send me a PM.
you can also follow me over on twitter @jadetchii ❤

critique is always welcome!



Spoiler: 2021 art - newest to oldest


----------



## zeoli (Jul 29, 2020)

Just wanted to stop by to say that your pony drawing is really cute and I love the colors you chose!


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi! Your pony looks really cute! I remembered watching My Little Pony when I was younger and viewing a lot of fanart.

If you want to try my AC character (with Molly) here she is:


Spoiler












If you don’t feel comfortable with this request then I understand! (Humans are a little tough lol) I wish you luck with future commissions!


----------



## mocha. (Jul 30, 2020)

zeoli said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say that your pony drawing is really cute and I love the colors you chose!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate that  I had a lot of fun with the colour palette!




Lightspring said:


> Hi! Your pony looks really cute! I remembered watching My Little Pony when I was younger and viewing a lot of fanart.
> 
> If you want to try my AC character (with Molly) here she is:
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I would love to have a go at drawing this - I love the colours (and molly is one of my faves!), I’ll quote you once ive gotten around to drawing it


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

ahh that looks so gorgeous!! back when i was in the mlp fandom, i was always in awe of how talented people in that community are when it comes to art - good to see that that hasn’t changed c:

if you ever felt like giving it a go, i’d love for you to consider drawing my island rep!


----------



## mocha. (Jul 30, 2020)

xara said:


> ahh that looks so gorgeous!! back when i was in the mlp fandom, i was always in awe of how talented people in that community are when it comes to art - good to see that that hasn’t changed c:
> 
> if you ever felt like giving it a go, i’d love for you to consider drawing my island rep!
> 
> View attachment 293959View attachment 293960


Bless you! That is so sweet of you to say c: I haven’t drawn for ages and I’m using a new program so I’m relearning everything, hoping to get better with time!
I will definitely draw your character, the Elmo shirt sold me  I’ll quote you once I’m done!


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

Aw I love your pony drawing! That deep shade of purple is one of my favorite colors


----------



## mocha. (Jul 30, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> Aw I love your pony drawing! That deep shade of purple is one of my favorite colors


Thank you!!♡  Me too, anything purple/lilac makes me happy, she kind of reminds me of Princess Twilight from the series hehe


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2020)

im like in love with the way you color and shade ?? that pony is gorgeous

makes me remember when i used to be into mlp ;u; good times

if you're still looking for humans to practice on! i leave my most colorful oc here for your approval




__





						Sorath  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## mocha. (Jul 30, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Hi! Your pony looks really cute! I remembered watching My Little Pony when I was younger and viewing a lot of fanart.
> 
> If you want to try my AC character (with Molly) here she is:
> 
> ...



Hello! c:

I finished your drawing, I hope you like it! Molly was a lot of fun to draw ♡ 






	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



punctuallyAbsent said:


> im like in love with the way you color and shade ?? that pony is gorgeous
> 
> makes me remember when i used to be into mlp ;u; good times
> 
> ...


Omg thank you so much I really struggle with shading actually!! I guess that’s why I’m practicing though hehe! I used to watch it years ago and had an OC and everything and I was just inspired to start drawing again!
Your OC is gorgeous!! I would love to draw her ♡ I’ll let you know once I’m done! c:


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 30, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hello! c:
> 
> I finished your drawing, I hope you like it! Molly was a lot of fun to draw ♡
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh, oh my gosh! You did a fantastic job! Thank you so much for drawing them!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 1, 2020)

Practicing a more realistic style! I’d love to do more realism/studies with light to work on shading etc. My boyfriend told me this drawing looked similar to Maggie Q and I don’t think she’s too far off her to be honest haha!
Edit; I scribbled out the eyes because they didn’t look right > w<







I have a day off tomorrow and I’m really looking forward to cracking on with requests & my own doodles! I’ll be practicing colour theory/digital realism which is super exciting c:


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 1, 2020)

You’re art is really adorable and I love the way you draw the mlp ponies (I used to be crazy about them ajdjd)
I have these characters if you’d be interested in practicing with any of them! Ty for considering 


Spoiler


----------



## mocha. (Aug 1, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> You’re art is really adorable and I love the way you draw the mlp ponies (I used to be crazy about them ajdjd)
> I have these characters if you’d be interested in practicing with any of them! Ty for considering ❤
> 
> 
> ...


I would absolutely love to draw Elly!  I will add you to my queue! Love the style of both of your characters, and thank you for the compliments as well! ♡


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 1, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I would absolutely love to draw Elly!  I will add you to my queue! Love the style of both of your characters, and thank you for the compliments as well! ♡


Tysm and ofc!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> im like in love with the way you color and shade ?? that pony is gorgeous
> 
> makes me remember when i used to be into mlp ;u; good times
> 
> ...



Hi! c:

I finished Sorath this afternoon, I hope you like it! Im practicing my realism/colour theory so did a different style for her. She was so fun to draw - I love her colours! I also added a filter on photoshop to make the lines a little softer c:


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

Adding this here just to keep track of it - a little memorial piece ♡


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hi! c:
> 
> I finished Sorath this afternoon, I hope you like it! Im practicing my realism/colour theory so did a different style for her. She was so fun to draw - I love her colours! I also added a filter on photoshop to make the lines a little softer c:


ohhhh my gosh that's GORGEOUS, holy cow! thanks so much!

if i add this to her gallery how would you like me to credit you?


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ohhhh my gosh that's GORGEOUS, holy cow! thanks so much!
> 
> if i add this to her gallery how would you like me to credit you?


Ahh bless you, thank you so much for letting me draw her! If you have any other OCs you’d like me to draw just let me know, I had a lot of fun and it’s great for practice c: 

you can link it to my deviantart if you like! Deviantart.com/omochie  ♡


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ahh bless you, thank you so much for letting me draw her! If you have any other OCs you’d like me to draw just let me know, I had a lot of fun and it’s great for practice c:
> 
> you can link it to my deviantart if you like! Deviantart.com/omochie  ♡


ok, thanks, i will!

and hmm well i have a Lot of ocs but here are a few to pick from if you'd like?


Spoiler






Spoiler



if you're up for practicing hair shading:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



if catgirls are your jam:









Spoiler



or if you're feeling ~~festive~~ :


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ok, thanks, i will!
> 
> and hmm well i have a Lot of ocs but here are a few to pick from if you'd like?
> 
> ...


I’m definitely more comfortable with female characters (at least until I’m in the mood to practice a more masculine style) and cat girls are my fave anyways so I’ll give that a shot! Thank you ♡


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I’m definitely more comfortable with female characters (at least until I’m in the mood to practice a more masculine style) and cat girls are my fave anyways so I’ll give that a shot! Thank you ♡


good to know! :3 thanks again~


----------



## mocha. (Aug 3, 2020)

Portrait/realism practice tonight c:

interested in opening commissions for rlc (like £8-10) if anyone is interested for headshots like these?? ideally id like to put the money towards an Apple Pencil, I'd also be keen to do sketches for lower prices as well (will attach example below) pls leave a comment if you think this is reasonable, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 4, 2020)

There’s a story behind this drawing!!
Today I received my exam results and I’ve been worrying constantly for the past few days wondering whether I’d get the grade I needed to get into uni. I got the message at 8am (I’d been up since half 6 profusely sweating and worrying lmao) and was told I’d received an A  this means so much to me, it was a grade higher than I was expecting/needed and it means I’ll finally be able to get into uni. (Yes, I cried lol) 

ANYWAYS I was doodling at my laptop and my bf  came through and he was joking around saying he wanted to get me a present since it was a special day.. long story short, he bought me an Apple Pencil so I’m now able to draw on his iPad with procreate  I’m so lucky.

I doodled this tonight as I was getting to grips with the program and I really like how it turned out, might add it to my ~potential list of styles~ for when I open up my shop! Let me know if you’re interested! (I will also be getting around to the requests tomorrow hopefully hehe)


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 4, 2020)

mocha. said:


> There’s a story behind this drawing!!
> Today I received my exam results and I’ve been worrying constantly for the past few days wondering whether I’d get the grade I needed to get into uni. I got the message at 8am (I’d been up since half 6 profusely sweating and worrying lmao) and was told I’d received an A  this means so much to me, it was a grade higher than I was expecting/needed and it means I’ll finally be able to get into uni. (Yes, I cried lol)
> 
> ANYWAYS I was doodling at my laptop and my bf  came through and he was joking around saying he wanted to get me a present since it was a special day.. long story short, he bought me an Apple Pencil so I’m now able to draw on his iPad with procreate  I’m so lucky.
> ...


It's soo cute! <3
I'd love to get my characters in this style when you open up shop


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 4, 2020)

mocha. said:


> There’s a story behind this drawing!!
> Today I received my exam results and I’ve been worrying constantly for the past few days wondering whether I’d get the grade I needed to get into uni. I got the message at 8am (I’d been up since half 6 profusely sweating and worrying lmao) and was told I’d received an A  this means so much to me, it was a grade higher than I was expecting/needed and it means I’ll finally be able to get into uni. (Yes, I cried lol)
> 
> ANYWAYS I was doodling at my laptop and my bf  came through and he was joking around saying he wanted to get me a present since it was a special day.. long story short, he bought me an Apple Pencil so I’m now able to draw on his iPad with procreate  I’m so lucky.
> ...


Congratulations!! Getting into uni is huge and getting an A is a big accomplishment  
also that style is absolutely adorable! I’d be interested if you opened a shop ^^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 4, 2020)

that new style is adorable!!! super cute!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 4, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> It's soo cute! <3
> I'd love to get my characters in this style when you open up shop


Ahh I’m so glad you’re interested!! I’ll try to get a few samples/practices in before I open c: ♡ 




Peachmilk_ said:


> Congratulations!! Getting into uni is huge and getting an A is a big accomplishment
> also that style is absolutely adorable! I’d be interested if you opened a shop ^^


Thank you so much!! I wouldn’t actually start uni until next year because I need to get a years worth of voluntary experience before I start, but I’m so glad I have the grades I need for when I apply! I was stressing so badly thinking I’d need to take an extra course alongside my studies in September lol!
I’m so happy you’re interested - I’ll start working on some examples ready to open up!! ♡

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



punctuallyAbsent said:


> that new style is adorable!!! super cute!


Thank you!! I might try and draw elly in that style tomorrow if you’d like? I need some examples for my shop anyways! C: ♡


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 4, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ahh I’m so glad you’re interested!! I’ll try to get a few samples/practices in before I open c: ♡
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I see, well regardless congratulations! And I hope everything goes well for you and getting into uni!! (Also if you’re talking about my oc Elly then yes, she’d look so adorable if not plz ignoreajdjfj)


----------



## mocha. (Aug 4, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> Ohh I see, well regardless congratulations! And I hope everything goes well for you and getting into uni!! (Also if you’re talking about my oc Elly then yes, she’d look so adorable if not plz ignoreajdjfj)


Omg I’m so sorry I got confused with the usernames! I thought absent had posted Elly! Sorry, I’m sleep deprived obviously xD I’ll definitely do that! c:


----------



## mocha. (Aug 4, 2020)

xara said:


> ahh that looks so gorgeous!! back when i was in the mlp fandom, i was always in awe of how talented people in that community are when it comes to art - good to see that that hasn’t changed c:
> 
> if you ever felt like giving it a go, i’d love for you to consider drawing my island rep!
> 
> View attachment 293959View attachment 293960


Hello!
Apologies for the long wait - I drew your character in a new style I’m trying out, I hope you like it! c:




Edit; would you guys be interested in these for £2/$3? I don’t really play ac anymore and don’t have a need for tbt so rlc would be the best option. If lots of you would rather pay tbt then let me know c:


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hello!
> Apologies for the long wait - I drew your character in a new style I’m trying out, I hope you like it! c:
> 
> View attachment 298166



ahh this turned out adorable!!! thank you so much!


----------



## morthael (Aug 4, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Edit; would you guys be interested in these for £2/$3? I don’t really play ac anymore and don’t have a need for tbt so rlc would be the best option. If lots of you would rather pay tbt then let me know c:


aaa so cute!! would love to comm these for rlc!!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 4, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Edit; would you guys be interested in these for £2/$3? I don’t really play ac anymore and don’t have a need for tbt so rlc would be the best option. If lots of you would rather pay tbt then let me know c:


Ahh I definitely would whenever I have money!!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 5, 2020)

Quick doodle in photoshop today ~~

my shop is now open - if you'd like to order then click the link in my sig ♡


----------



## mocha. (Aug 5, 2020)

First couple of commissions done in my shop ! c: 

these are £3 each if anyone is interested

im working on some anatomy practice/meet the artist type thing at the moment, hopefully will be done by the weekend once I have a couple of days free from work!

REMINDER: stay hydrated and take breaks often (from ur screen/social media) !!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 6, 2020)

this took so long to draw but i needed the practice haha!
I don’t often draw full body because it scares me (and also my anatomy is awful) but I actually don’t think this looks awful ??


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

After work today I spent a few hours learning about colour + light, values etc etc and it inspired me to play around with colours which led me to my most recent artwork!

I adore the colours used here and I’d actually like to keep them and use them for future styles, also made it circular for my twitter pfp !!




I still struggle with eyes/eye shape which is something I definitely need to work on ; w;


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> After work today I spent a few hours learning about colour + light, values etc etc and it inspired me to play around with colours which led me to my most recent artwork!
> 
> I adore the colours used here and I’d actually like to keep them and use them for future styles, also made it circular for my twitter pfp !!
> 
> ...


This is so pretty!! I love how soft it looks


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> After work today I spent a few hours learning about colour + light, values etc etc and it inspired me to play around with colours which led me to my most recent artwork!
> 
> I adore the colours used here and I’d actually like to keep them and use them for future styles, also made it circular for my twitter pfp !!
> 
> ...



This is so elegant I love it o: <3 so much talent


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> After work today I spent a few hours learning about colour + light, values etc etc and it inspired me to play around with colours which led me to my most recent artwork!
> 
> I adore the colours used here and I’d actually like to keep them and use them for future styles, also made it circular for my twitter pfp !!
> 
> ...


I love the soft look. It's beautiful <3


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

Ahhhh you’re both too sweet !! ; w ;

thank you so so much ♡ it means a lot coming from talented artists!

I have also just finished this artwork for @table’s bf c: tried out a new style and I really like how the eyes came out!!







	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Snowifer said:


> I love the soft look. It's beautiful <3


Thank you so much!! It’s so much fun to blend the colours together and I love pastel colours anyways!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2020)

ahh omg i cant! it looks so good


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> ahh omg i cant! it looks so good


Ahh thank you so much !! ; w; 
Your character would look super cute in this style !! ♡


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ahh thank you so much !! ; w;
> Your character would look super cute in this style !! ♡


i bet!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> i bet!


Hope you like it !! c:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hope you like it !! c:
> 
> View attachment 299822


OMFG WHAT! omgomgomg im hyperventilating


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> OMFG WHAT! omgomgomg im hyperventilating


 

he was just too cute !! I had to !!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> he was just too cute !! I had to !!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! i better do my best for your oc with my drawing lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

its too cute for me ahhhh <3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

actually wait, is this part of the art trade or are u doing this as an extra? if its the latter ill have to at least tip u!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! i better do my best for your oc with my drawing lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Omg no pressure at all!! I’m sure it’ll be fab ♡ 

this was for the art trade - no tip needed !! I’m just happy to draw him haha ♡


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2020)

ah. i thought i'd be getting a black and white lol. thank u again!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> ah. i thought i'd be getting a black and white lol. thank u again!


Haha I was feeling creative so decided to go beyond a sketch! c: no problem at all ♡


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 7, 2020)

Aww, I love your new style! They look very cute


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

starry-syzygy said:


> Aww, I love your new style! They look very cute


Thank you so much angel !! 

consistent art style ?? Who is she ?? Haha, I like messing around too much, my styles change constantly bcos of this ;w;


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hope you like it !! c:
> 
> View attachment 299822


 <3 <3 this is so precious!!


----------



## Crash (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> After work today I spent a few hours learning about colour + light, values etc etc and it inspired me to play around with colours which led me to my most recent artwork!
> 
> I adore the colours used here and I’d actually like to keep them and use them for future styles, also made it circular for my twitter pfp !!
> 
> ...


this is so gorgeous!! i really just love your style and the way the colors look in this one


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you both so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Your art and the way you use colours is so inspiring!! They're so vibrant and nice to look at


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Your art and the way you use colours is so inspiring!! They're so vibrant and nice to look at


ily you’re so sweet; thank you!! I absolutely adore your art so your compliment means a lot  i feel like I’m slowly improving but still have a long way to go, my next goal is to step out of my comfort zone a bit (even if it’s not worthy enough to be posted in here haha)


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 8, 2020)

Ahh I love your most recent works! If you are ever interested in an art trade as well then lmk. Still need to practice non realistc drawings though.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Ahh I love your most recent works! If you are ever interested in an art trade as well then lmk. Still need to practice non realistc drawings though.


ahh thank you so much! I’m definitely up for an art trade c: unfortunately I don’t have any OCs so the only character I have is my mayor in my sig! :v I need more practice drawing male characters so I’m happy to draw your island rep! c: I think your non realistic artwork is fab!! You have so much talent


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 8, 2020)

mocha. said:


> ahh thank you so much! I’m definitely up for an art trade c: unfortunately I don’t have any OCs so the only character I have is my mayor in my sig! :v I need more practice drawing male characters so I’m happy to draw your island rep! c: I think your non realistic artwork is fab!! You have so much talent


Aww tysm! I still have a ways to go as well. I'd love to draw your rep! Here are pictures of mine. I'll try to get started on it once I finish a request.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Aww tysm! I still have a ways to go as well. I'd love to draw your rep! Here are pictures of mine. I'll try to get started on it once I finish a request.


Perfect, thank you ! c: no rush at all, I’ll probably take my time with yours just because my eyes have been hurting a lot recently (too much time looking at screens haha!). I’m working on a personal art piece today but will aim to get it done next week! c:


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler










hopped onto acnh for the first time in forever and I was inspired to draw this little fella!!
Pascal has always been one of my faves and it was so nice to see him again!
Have no idea why the quality is so bad > w<


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2020)

Not v happy with the facial features on this but relatively happy with other aspects of it!! meet my (nameless) OC! any help w/ brainstorming a name for her would be much appreciated haha

also how cool does the 3D effect look ?!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hope you like it


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Hope you like it
> View attachment 300465


Ahhh I love it!  you did such a good job!
Thank you so much ♡ ♡ ♡ I will start yours either today or tomorrow!!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ahhh I love it!  you did such a good job!
> Thank you so much ♡ ♡ ♡ I will start yours either today or tomorrow!!


Glad that you liked it! No rush either so take your time!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Glad that you liked it! No rush either so take your time!



I finished your art, I hope you like it! Went for a muted crayon style this time c:


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I finished your art, I hope you like it! Went for a muted crayon style this time c:
> 
> View attachment 300504


Aaa tysm, I love it!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 300257
> Not v happy with the facial features on this but relatively happy with other aspects of it!! meet my (nameless) OC! any help w/ brainstorming a name for her would be much appreciated haha
> 
> also how cool does the 3D effect look ?!


girl, i cant

i'd happily commission this kind of style


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 9, 2020)

Seeing your art just brightens my day, I love your different styles!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> Seeing your art just brightens my day, I love your different styles!


Omg that’s exactly what I think about your art! Thank you so much  I love experimenting with different styles, i wish I could be consistent with just one haha!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Omg that’s exactly what I think about your art! Thank you so much  I love experimenting with different styles, i wish I could be consistent with just one haha!


Awe thanks! I can’t wait to clear up my list of things to do so we can art trade ajdjf


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> Awe thanks! I can’t wait to clear up my list of things to do so we can art trade ajdjf


ahhh I genuinely can’t wait!! hopefully it’ll give me a while to fine tune my ability so I’m up to scratch lmao


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Quick doodle with this new crayon style !! (Hands are not my strong point > w<) 
I really like the glowy lineart effect !!


----------



## lana. (Aug 9, 2020)

i need you to stop being this talented pls. all your art is so gorgeous omg


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

fennekins said:


> i need you to stop being this talented pls. all your art is so gorgeous omg


Says you!!  thank you so much  I’m still learning so have plenty to improve on but I’ve come a long way since I started!! I’ll find a few images from a few years ago to show you, it’s crazy looking back haha!
Also the fact I’m drawing on an iPad now means I have a lot more control!!

EDIT: 

Ok so I went to my old art thread from 2017 and found some examples of what my art was like after not drawing digitally for a looong time!! If I can recommend anything to artists who are just starting out digitally (or have been drawing for years!) it would be SAVE UR ART. It’s so nice to look back and visibly see how much you have improved, even if you feel you haven’t!! I still have a looong way to go but I’m happy with my progress!



Spoiler: “prepare ur eyes”


----------



## lana. (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Says you!!  thank you so much  I’m still learning so have plenty to improve on but I’ve come a long way since I started!! I’ll find a few images from a few years ago to show you, it’s crazy looking back haha!
> Also the fact I’m drawing on an iPad now means I have a lot more control!!
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


you have improved, but if you think that is bad you should see my art for years ago! it was far worse than yours!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

fennekins said:


> you have improved, but if you think that is bad you should see my art for years ago! it was far worse than yours!


At least we’ve both improved since then!! xD my downfall is that I get obsessed with drawing and then burnt out and don’t touch it for ages so I don’t consistently draw haha


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

feel like I’ve done nothing but draw these past few days lmao but I’ve been enjoying playing ac again and couldn’t help but draw my fave gal Maple ♡ !!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> feel like I’ve done nothing but draw these past few days lmao but I’ve been enjoying playing ac again and couldn’t help but draw my fave gal Maple ♡ !!
> View attachment 300718


Maple is so baby in your style oh my goodness


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> Maple is so baby in your style oh my goodness


maple is always baby  she’s so cute I love her !! thank u so much my love


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 9, 2020)

Maple's so cute! Love how the lines look <3
Are you still interested in art trades? I'd love to draw your rep


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Maple's so cute! Love how the lines look <3
> Are you still interested in art trades? I'd love to draw your rep


Thank you so much!

 I definitely am interested in art trades! c: just let me know who you’d like me to draw for you ♡


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I definitely am interested in art trades! c: just let me know who you’d like me to draw for you ♡


Could you draw her? Also would you like to trade headshots, fullbody or halfbodies?


Spoiler: Reference









Do you have a good reference of your rep?


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Could you draw her? Also would you like to trade headshots, fullbody or halfbodies?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...


Yeah no problem! I need practice with full body so I’d like to try that if possible? c: (if I’m struggling it might be half body haha) 

this is the only one I have but I can take one tomorrow if you need better angles?



Spoiler



View attachment 70063A17-4E38-4430-86AA-2DD04F1C644F.png


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Yeah no problem! I need practice with full body so I’d like to try that if possible? c: (if I’m struggling it might be half body haha)
> 
> this is the only one I have but I can take one tomorrow if you need better angles?
> 
> ...


Sounds good!
I think I can work with it. Is her eye color also green?


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Sounds good!
> I think I can work with it. Is her eye color also green?


Yep! Like a darker green, there are more photos over on my journal thread if that’s any help! ♡ 

do you mind if I draw the kimono on your character a bit oversized too? c:


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 9, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Yep! Like a darker green, there are more photos over on my journal thread if that’s any help! ♡
> 
> do you mind if I draw the kimono on your character a bit oversized too? c:


Go for it <3


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 10, 2020)

I dunno why I struggled with this so much I went through like 5 different poses before I settled on this one.
Anyway, here's my part of the art trade <3



Google drive link to the full file https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f1ubZET_U2QrhCKXAcr0SPX7S6DDdxcr/view?usp=sharing


----------



## mocha. (Aug 10, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I dunno why I struggled with this so much I went through like 5 different poses before I settled on this one.
> Anyway, here's my part of the art trade <3
> View attachment 301059
> Google drive link to the full file https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f1ubZET_U2QrhCKXAcr0SPX7S6DDdxcr/view?usp=sharing


Omggggg  I love it so much!! I love the texture you used on her dress! And you drew her glasses so well (I need tips haha!) thank you soooo much ♡ ♡ !!


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 10, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Omggggg  I love it so much!! I love the texture you used on her dress! And you drew her glasses so well (I need tips haha!) thank you soooo much ♡ ♡ !!


Thanks <3 I usually have an entire layer dedicated to just glasses and I'll mirror the image a few times to make sure they're symmetrical.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 10, 2020)

updating this thread with recent commissions I’ve finished! I still have some art trades to do as well c: i go back to work tomorrow so might be a bit slow until my next days off but I’ll try my best!



Spoiler: Commissions



@hungryforcereal’s mayor 


@sleepserum’s oc


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 10, 2020)

mocha. said:


> feel like I’ve done nothing but draw these past few days lmao but I’ve been enjoying playing ac again and couldn’t help but draw my fave gal Maple ♡ !!
> View attachment 300718



How did you get that faded out look? I also use Fire Alpaca but I can never figure out how to do something like that. Very adorable art btw!

If you did that effect manually by hand then geez you have a good grasp on colors.​


----------



## mocha. (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> How did you get that faded out look? I also use Fire Alpaca but I can never figure out how to do something like that. Very adorable art btw!
> 
> If you did that effect manually by hand then geez you have a good grasp on colors.​


Hello!! c: I think the look can be achieved on any program as long as you have Gaussian blur! I use procreate and to get the blurred out look I duplicate the lineart, then blur it out about 1/3 of the way with the Gaussian blur! I also always play around with the saturation/filters to finalise the piece which usually ties it all in together!
Thanks so much ♡


----------



## mocha. (Aug 11, 2020)

@fennekins hey! I finished my part for our art trade today! Hope you like it - your island rep is so summery!


----------



## lana. (Aug 11, 2020)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 301533
> @fennekins hey! I finished my part for our art trade today! Hope you like it - your island rep is so summery!


omg that’s so gorgeous!! i love it so much my part should be finished soon. i just can’t get over this i love it so much ahh!!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 11, 2020)

fennekins said:


> omg that’s so gorgeous!! i love it so much my part should be finished soon. i just can’t get over this i love it so much ahh!!


Ahhh I’m so glad you like it! I really enjoyed drawing her dress!! ♡ no rush for mine although I’m super excited to see it


----------



## mocha. (Aug 11, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Could you draw her? Also would you like to trade headshots, fullbody or halfbodies?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...


Hello!
I finished my part of our art trade tonight! I had so much fun with your character, I tried out a new shading technique and really like how it turned out (especially on the hair/skin), so thank you for letting me draw your character!
Also I do apologise because I’ve only just noticed that I forgot her glasses  I hope you like it!


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 11, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hello!
> I finished my part of our art trade tonight! I had so much fun with your character, I tried out a new shading technique and really like how it turned out (especially on the hair/skin), so thank you for letting me draw your character!
> Also I do apologise because I’ve only just noticed that I forgot her glasses  I hope you like it!
> View attachment 301662


It's amazingggg <3 Love the colors T-T


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi! I would LOVE if you could draw my acnl character. We can also trade if u want but I do traditional art hah. Here’s some reference:


----------



## mocha. (Aug 12, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Hi! I would LOVE if you could draw my acnl character. We can also trade if u want but I do traditional art hah. Here’s some reference:
> 
> View attachment 301699
> View attachment 301700
> View attachment 301701


Hey! I actually have a shop open at the min (link in sig) but I won’t be doing requests or art trades for a while now as I tend to get burnt out by overdoing it haha!  thank you for your interest though ♡


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 12, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Hey! I actually have a shop open at the min (link in sig) but I won’t be doing requests or art trades for a while now as I tend to get burnt out by overdoing it haha!  thank you for your interest though ♡


Ahh it’s okay! I’ll definitely check it out! Thank you :>


----------



## mocha. (Aug 12, 2020)

Quick sketch before bed tonight, my old boy Dobie !! (shhh he’s sleeping)


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 12, 2020)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 302133Quick sketch before bed tonight, my old boy Dobie !! (shhh he’s sleeping)


Ahhh one of my favorite villagers ;-;  I love dobie


----------



## mocha. (Aug 12, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> Ahhh one of my favorite villagers ;-;  I love dobie


I just recently got him and I love him already  Sweet little old grandpa!!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 15, 2020)

Was looking through my art and realised I’ve never actually drawn my mayor haha, so here she is! The iconic green fairy with her snail friend ♡ 


I also drew this the other day - I’ve been a bit wiped out from work so haven’t had a lot of time to spend on drawing. It’s still been nice to do some doodles to relax on a nighttime though c:


----------



## mocha. (Aug 16, 2020)

Drew this after work today, really enjoy drawing ac inspired cheebs! (This is Alice in wonderland) ♡


----------



## mocha. (Sep 1, 2020)

drew this quickly tonight so I could change my avatar to suit the tbt fair theme!!
I haven’t been able to do much personal work lately bcos of a mixture of contest work and being ill haha, so glad to finally have my mojo back and I have lots of ideas for drawings that I can’t wait to bring to life! ♡


----------



## mocha. (Sep 2, 2020)

commission I drew for @Hypno KK - her rep and cute little dobie! so happy to draw him again c:

I also drew my signature! I had to include Celeste somewhere and I know I’m super late to the fair but it’s done, finally!


----------



## lana. (Sep 2, 2020)

i’m so glad your doing more art again, i love it all sm


----------



## mocha. (Sep 2, 2020)

fennekins said:


> i’m so glad your doing more art again, i love it all sm


omg you’re the cutest!! I had really bad anxiety for like a week and was also ill so I couldn’t concentrate enough to draw, I’m so glad I’m feeling better now bcos I’ve missed it so much! I still check your art gallery tho bcos I love ur art ♡


----------



## lana. (Sep 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> omg you’re the cutest!! I had really bad anxiety for like a week and was also ill so I couldn’t concentrate enough to draw, I’m so glad I’m feeling better now bcos I’ve missed it so much! I still check your art gallery tho bcos I love ur art ♡


no u are  thank u sm! i’m glad u r feeling better, and i’m excited to see more soon!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Sep 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 314168
> commission I drew for @Hypno KK - her rep and cute little dobie! so happy to draw him again c:
> 
> I also drew my signature! I had to include Celeste somewhere and I know I’m super late to the fair but it’s done, finally! View attachment 314169


I’m glad your posting again! I hope your feeling better too


----------



## mocha. (Sep 2, 2020)

fennekins said:


> no u are  thank u sm! i’m glad u r feeling better, and i’m excited to see more soon!





Peachmilk_ said:


> I’m glad your posting again! I hope your feeling better too ❤


thank u both so much I really appreciate it  I am feeling so much better!!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 3, 2020)

Drew my island rep tonight ! I really dislike the eyes but once the layers are merged I refuse to go back and change it  lmao (edit: also realised I forgot to colour her headband  )

I keep telling myself to practice realism but always go back to chibis


----------



## mocha. (Sep 4, 2020)

an afternoon doodle I drew after class today, inspired by a drawing I did a few years ago!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 6, 2020)

Tried something a bit different tonight and drew pringles the cat after being inspired by one of their tiktoks! I’m still not brave enough to try backgrounds yet but maybe this is the beginning lol!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 8, 2020)

Headshot I drew of my island rep today  trying to work on different styles/detailing and shading too!
I also did some portrait practice! Working on basic shapes/shading etc


----------



## lana. (Sep 8, 2020)

i LOVE the headshot of your island rep!! it’s crazy cute <3

and the portrait looks so good so far ahh


----------



## mocha. (Sep 8, 2020)

fennekins said:


> i LOVE the headshot of your island rep!! it’s crazy cute <3
> 
> and the portrait looks so good so far ahh


thank you so much!! ♡ Im still so overly critical of my art so I’m not 100% happy with it but each time I make mistakes it makes it easier the next time around xD it means a lot to hear that you like it though


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 9, 2020)

I've said this before but your art is great! I especially love the Halloween kitty


----------



## mocha. (Sep 9, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> I've said this before but your art is great! I especially love the Halloween kitty


You are just the sweetest!! Thank you so much  

here’s another Halloween themed drawing of a witch I did tonight! Getting in the spooky spirit early this year haha, our conversation about horror films/pumpkin carving inspired me 





I mainly wanted to draw this to mess around with eye styles/halftone brushes, I really like how it turned out actually!


----------



## xiheeet (Sep 9, 2020)

I LOVE THIS CUTIE WITCH!! UGHH, the little dangling star and her cute outfit! Also, love the orange and purple color gradient, they complement the black of her outfit so well and also makes her pink hair stand out even more !!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 9, 2020)

xiheeet said:


> I LOVE THIS CUTIE WITCH!! UGHH, the little dangling star and her cute outfit! Also, love the orange and purple color gradient, they complement the black of her outfit so well and also makes her pink hair stand out even more !!


Thank you so much omg !!!  I often stay away from bright colours especially for backgrounds but I thought I’d try something different this time, I’m so glad you like it!! 
I’m really happy with how the hat turned out too, I’m usually so bad at drawing hats xD


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 10, 2020)

So cute! I especially love her hair, especially the different pink below the hat/near her ears. It's such a great detail!


----------



## lana. (Sep 10, 2020)

if u ever decide to do art trades again lmk 

my part would be better this time i promise


----------



## mocha. (Sep 10, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> So cute! I especially love her hair, especially the different pink below the hat/near her ears. It's such a great detail!



thank you so much!!  I really struggle with hait so that means a lot! I really love warm tones, and I feel like her colour palette was v complimentary too!! 


fennekins said:


> if u ever decide to do art trades again lmk
> 
> my part would be better this time i promise



Omg I would love to do an art trade with you!!  The last trade we did your art was amazing omg don’t be silly !!


----------



## lana. (Sep 10, 2020)

mocha. said:


> thank you so much!!  I really struggle with hait so that means a lot! I really love warm tones, and I feel like her colour palette was v complimentary too!! ❤
> 
> 
> Omg I would love to do an art trade with you!! ❤ The last trade we did your art was amazing omg don’t be silly !!


u r so cute and ily. i’ll pm u now


----------



## mocha. (Sep 11, 2020)

Drew @fennekins character Sapphire for my part of our art trade! She was so fun to draw c:


----------



## mocha. (Sep 11, 2020)

fan art of @kei. ’s character hiroyuki bcos I need the practice and he’s an adorable spooky boy 




I also may upload the drawing process if anybody is interested!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 13, 2020)

Today I set myself the challenge of drawing a background, as I was doing my dailies around acnh I caught fauna sweeping the floor outside of her house and it inspired me to draw this picture  she was my favourite for a very long time and she still holds a place in my heart ♡ 

i had a lot of fun drawing this and will definitely be practicing more backgrounds in the future!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 14, 2020)

maple, fauna & Erik ♡ my cottagecore dreamies that currently reside on my island! I really enjoyed drawing these & will probably draw more of my villagers c:


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Sep 16, 2020)

ahh I didn't get a notification for when you posted 
The way you draw villagers is so cute!!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 16, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> ahh I didn't get a notification for when you posted
> The way you draw villagers is so cute!!


you’re such an angel! I never get notifications and thought I hadn’t seen ur art for a while!  It’s always a delight to see your artwork


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Sep 16, 2020)

mocha. said:


> you’re such an angel! I never get notifications and thought I hadn’t seen ur art for a while!  It’s always a delight to see your artwork ❤


ahh I'm going to bring my art dump back to life soon, I just haven't made a lot of oc content yet asdfdsf, I def need a break from commissions for a bit but tyyy  ❤  ❤


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 16, 2020)

Your art is so cute  I especially love the fauna piece!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 16, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> Your art is so cute ❤❤ I especially love the fauna piece!


Thank you so much !!  I really appreciate it  

I definitely need to do more pieces like that, it was a lot of fun and good practice!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 17, 2020)

Just wanted to post this here quickly before I head out for dinner!!  My bfs birthday is in a month and he asked me to draw him a baby Yoda card, so here it is!! I think I’m obsessed with him, he’s the cutest thing ever  now to figure out how to get it from this into card form... I’ll probably post a final pic of the card once it’s all printed!


----------



## nightxshift (Sep 19, 2020)

I love how many different styles you can pull off and oh boy, I love your island rep it’s adorable, and Dobie <3


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi!! Here's my part of our trade!


Spoiler







The link you gave me of your OC didn't work somehow, so I used the one that you posted here. She have yellow lines on her hair and I don't know is that highlights or it's part of her hair. Still practicing on the pose, eyes and hands RIP hands.


I hope you like it!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 20, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I love how many different styles you can pull off and oh boy, I love your island rep it’s adorable, and Dobie <3


OMG I really need to try and stay consistent with one style, none of my art looks recognisable xD I just don't really have a favourite at the minute so I'm still trying out new things and learning ; w; thank you so much though!! I love dobie too, he's NEVER leaving my island!! ♡ 



CalQueena said:


> Hi!! Here's my part of our trade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


THIS IS AMAZING!!!! ♡ w ♡ 
you did such a good job!! I love how you drew her hair and the highlights?! and her skin tone?! just everything about it ajshjga it's amazing!!
I'm so sorry the link didn't work but don't worry you did an amazing job ♡ I haven't started yours yet bcos im currently drowning in college work (and procrasting here...woops) but I'll post in here once im done! thank you again ♡


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 20, 2020)

mocha. said:


> OMG I really need to try and stay consistent with one style, none of my art looks recognisable xD I just don't really have a favourite at the minute so I'm still trying out new things and learning ; w; thank you so much though!! I love dobie too, he's NEVER leaving my island!! ♡
> 
> 
> THIS IS AMAZING!!!! ♡ w ♡
> ...


OMG I didn't know you actually like it!! Zvysuwhs Thank you!! Take your time as well! (｡･ω･｡)ﾉ♡


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 20, 2020)

these are so cute!! i love how there’s such a variety of styles in your pieces!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 20, 2020)

Kirbyz said:


> these are so cute!! i love how there’s such a variety of styles in your pieces!


Thank you so much!  I’m really hoping I find my own art style one day but for now I’m just an adventurous artist experimenting with everything haha! ♡ 




CalQueena said:


> OMG I didn't know you actually like it!! Zvysuwhs Thank you!! Take your time as well! (｡･ω･｡)ﾉ♡


I finished my part tonight! I actually used a new blending brush for this and think I’ve fallen in love with it, I was a little scared to mess up her skin tone so didn’t go too adventurous with the tones/hues  I hope you like it!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 20, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Thank you so much!  I’m really hoping I find my own art style one day but for now I’m just an adventurous artist experimenting with everything haha! ♡
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaah thank you I love it!!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 22, 2020)

Wanted to make myself an icon for a while and I finally got around to it tonight! Procreate also got a new update which is originally why I wanted to draw.. I never got a chance to use any of the effects but the reference tool is so handy! ♡

anyways.. here’s my island rep! ♡

constructive criticism is welcome!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 22, 2020)

Omg it’s so cute!!! I love the highlights you did on her hair


----------



## mocha. (Sep 23, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> Omg it’s so cute!!! I love the highlights you did on her hair


Thank u so much!!

idk if this is Taurus energy or what but I just was obsessing over the last drawing to the point where I decided I hated it and wanted to redraw it.. which led to this:




I am MUCH happier with it and really enjoyed drawing this, feel like the eyes sit a lot better!! Although saying that I always feel different when I wake up the next day with a fresh pair of eyes xD

edit: decided to add the drawing process too, I always love watching other people’s so thought I’d share my own!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308847325159321600


----------



## lana. (Sep 23, 2020)

oh my goodness, that is just so precious


----------



## mocha. (Sep 23, 2020)

fennekins said:


> oh my goodness, that is just so precious


Thank you so much!!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 24, 2020)

Another chibi I drew of my friends island rep! ♡


----------



## mocha. (Sep 24, 2020)

It’s never too early for Halloween themed villagers!!

I drew little maple ready to go trick or treating for my signature ♡


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 322127
> It’s never too early for Halloween themed villagers!!
> 
> I drew little maple ready to go trick or treating for my signature ♡



That is just too precious.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 25, 2020)

Just going to say this once. But I wish my hair can be that shiny as your pony mane you drew.

Also love all your art I been seeing in this thread


----------



## mocha. (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> That is just too precious.





Mr_Persona said:


> Just going to say this once. But I wish my hair can be that shiny as your pony mane you drew.
> 
> Also love all your art I been seeing in this thread


Ahh thank you both very much!  Your comments are much appreciated!

 I wish my hair was as shiny as her mane, too! Haha


----------



## mocha. (Oct 2, 2020)

Had a little bit of artblock recently (as well as being busy with irl stuff!) but I was inspired by the wonderful art I saw everybody posting for inktober yesterday!

heres mine:
(1st day prompt: fish)


And here’s the reference I used:




i won’t be joining in with inktober unless I feel really inspired, but it was a lot of fun to try drawing something new c:


----------



## mocha. (Oct 2, 2020)

Just something fun I drew after playing a few games of among us, inspired by the treachery of images !!





“this is not an impostor”


----------



## mocha. (Oct 2, 2020)

Drew myself a spooky avi to go with my sig c:


----------



## mocha. (Oct 16, 2020)

haven’t drawn in a while but ffxiv has inspired me to pick up the pencil again !! I’m currently self isolating so have been spending my time gaming, reading and studying! I hope you’re all okay and enjoying spooky season ♡ I’m not allowed to leave the house but hopefully will be able to get some pumpkins carved in time for Halloween once I’m allowed back out haha!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Well if you are still looking for inso for drawing, I have a yorkie ( which i adore, she is like a the child i do not have haha ) and thats me in ACNH hehehe, as you can see at home i have the mum painting with a doggo and a little bed  prepared for my little baby fur ball    .

I you end up drawing something , i would love it as a signature, that way me and my lovely doggo can be together in ACNH too, im already dying imagining it 







	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



mocha. said:


> an afternoon doodle I drew after class today, inspired by a drawing I did a few years ago!
> View attachment 314790
> View attachment 314791



In love ! hahaha


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 13, 2020)

Can you please draw my character and Judy?


----------



## mocha. (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> x


Thank you so much for the love on all of my posts! Much appreciated  Your dog is super cute!! 


Chloebug44 said:


> Can you please draw my character and Judy?


Your character is adorable! 

I actually picked up drawing the other day for the first time in forever but I have lots of assessments and other important stuff to focus on so simply don’t have time at the minute! 

if I do feel inspired or have time in the future I will definitely consider drawing both  thank you


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Thank you so much for the love on all of my posts! Much appreciated ❤ Your dog is super cute!!
> 
> Your character is adorable!
> 
> ...




Thank you <3!!!!  and  dont even thank me for liking your post cause your drawings deserve that and more, they are so darn cuuuuute !! i wish I had the talent to draw hahah to be able to express that much. 

You know the saying, Firsts things first!!!, once duty is handled you can again focus on that which makes you smile , wish you the very best  and all the success on your assessments !


----------



## mocha. (Nov 15, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Well if you are still looking for inso for drawing, I have a yorkie ( which i adore, she is like a the child i do not have haha ) and thats me in ACNH hehehe, as you can see at home i have the mum painting with a doggo and a little bed  prepared for my little baby fur ball    .
> 
> I you end up drawing something , i would love it as a signature, that way me and my lovely doggo can be together in ACNH too, im already dying imagining it
> 
> ...



hi friend!!

I finished two of my assignments today so thought I’d draw your character in the spare time I had!



If you can pm me your email I’ll send you the transparent version so you can use it in ur sig c: hope u like it!! ♡


----------



## Sara? (Nov 15, 2020)

mocha. said:


> hi friend!!
> 
> I finished two of my assignments today so thought I’d draw your character in the spare time I had!
> 
> If you can pm me your email I’ll send you the transparent version so you can use it in ur sig c: hope u like it!! ♡



O M G ... like get out of here!! This is absolutely adorably insane ! . This is like crazy, it summarizes me and my baby so so much !!! i love my hot beverages ( coffee and tee ) and i adore my fur baby above all. OMG this is sooo sooo crazy, i love it so much, you cant imagine, i cant wait to put it in my signature !!

But yeah you did mentioned you had tons of assignments, how are they doing ??? are you progressing the way you expected ? really hope everything is going super duper well!!


----------



## mocha. (Nov 15, 2020)

Sara? said:


> O M G ... like get out of here!! This is absolutely adorably insane ! . This is like crazy, it summarizes me and my baby so so much !!! i love my hot beverages ( coffee and tee ) and i adore my fur baby above all. OMG this is sooo sooo crazy, i love it so much, you cant imagine, i cant wait to put it in my signature !!
> 
> But yeah you did mentioned you had tons of assignments, how are they doing ??? are you progressing the way you expected ? really hope everything is going super duper well!!


Ahhh I’m so glad you like it! It’s the first thing I’ve drawn properly in forever so I do apologise because it’s definitely not perfect haha! It was so much fun to draw though, I used to have a Yorkshire terrier and they’re the cutest  

so I have 2 more to go (I’ve almost finished the other and I have 1 that I’ve not looked at lol!) but I’m applying to university this year so I’ve been concentrating on doing for for my application which has zapped a lot of my free time! Slowly getting there! I hope you’re doing well too? What have you been up to?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 15, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ahhh I’m so glad you like it! It’s the first thing I’ve drawn properly in forever so I do apologise because it’s definitely not perfect haha! It was so much fun to draw though, I used to have a Yorkshire terrier and they’re the cutest
> 
> so I have 2 more to go (I’ve almost finished the other and I have 1 that I’ve not looked at lol!) but I’m applying to university this year so I’ve been concentrating on doing for for my application which has zapped a lot of my free time! Slowly getting there! I hope you’re doing well too? What have you been up to? ❤




Ill answer in DM so we dont spam your lovely threat


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 16, 2020)

mocha. said:


> hi friend!!
> 
> I finished two of my assignments today so thought I’d draw your character in the spare time I had!
> View attachment 335468
> If you can pm me your email I’ll send you the transparent version so you can use it in ur sig c: hope u like it!! ♡


This is so cute  it gives me warm feelings. I especially love the color palette <3


----------



## Sara? (Nov 16, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> This is so cute  it gives me warm feelings. I especially love the color palette <3



I completely agree with you, im super obsess with it hehehe


----------



## biibii (Nov 16, 2020)

I love your coloring so much!!!


----------



## mocha. (Nov 16, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> This is so cute  it gives me warm feelings. I especially love the color palette <3





biibii said:


> I love your coloring so much!!!



thank you both so so much!! You are just the sweetest ♡ I struggle a lot with choosing colour so that means a lot to me 

here’s something I drew tonight while procrastinating on my essay lmao!! My first (ever?? I think) lineless art! It was nice trying a different technique but its definitely out of my comfort zone lol!


----------



## mocha. (Dec 11, 2020)

Drew myself a winter avi c:


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2020)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 342322
> Drew myself a winter avi c:



Why you look so sad bb !!  Or maybe u just thinking on the gifts your outgifting yourself and putting in the tree without  anyone noticing and then acting all surprised on the xmas day  ( i have done that before )


----------



## mocha. (Dec 11, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Why you look so sad bb !!  Or maybe u just thinking on the gifts your outgifting yourself and putting in the tree without  anyone noticing and then acting all surprised on the xmas day  ( i have done that before )


Hahaha that is such a good idea why have I never thought of that?! I need to stop buying for myself and concentrate on buying actual gifts


----------



## mocha. (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi everyone! 
i hope 2021 has been kind to you so far.

It’s been a while since I posted, life has been busy as usual but I’ve had a little free time and whipped up a drawing using a different style 

I’ve been doing an assignment on gender recently, focusing on feminism and it made me take a step back and appreciate how amazing women are. We come in all shapes and sizes and I think our beauty should be celebrated, which led to me drawing a piece inspired by @/bodyposipanda on Instagram!



It’s quite basic but I really enjoyed the movement/flow and it was fun not really worrying or thinking about how it would turn out. Once I get my own home I’d love to have similar prints scattered around


----------



## mocha. (Mar 7, 2021)

resurrecting this thread with a drawing of @hestu ’s gorgeous birds! the first time in forever I’ve had the time & patience to sit and draw and I have definitely missed it ❤


----------



## mocha. (Mar 11, 2021)

my anxiety has been playing up lately so I tried to counteract it by drawing, I wonder if I’ll ever stick to a consistent art style? Haha.
This was actually really fun and I’d love to draw more art in this style, if I get some more free time in the future I’d love to possibly open up commissions again! Until then I’ll keep practicing c:

I hope you’re all doing okay ❤ I’ve just recently set up a couple of my tamagotchis to keep me distracted through the day! May draw some art of them if I feel inspired!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 11, 2021)

trying out this new style by drawing @Sara?’s character c:


----------



## Sara? (Mar 11, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 360963
> my anxiety has been playing up lately so I tried to counteract it by drawing, I wonder if I’ll ever stick to a consistent art style? Haha.
> This was actually really fun and I’d love to draw more art in this style, if I get some more free time in the future I’d love to possibly open up commissions again! Until then I’ll keep practicing c:
> 
> I hope you’re all doing okay ❤ I’ve just recently set up a couple of my tamagotchis to keep me distracted through the day! May draw some art of them if I feel inspired!



Ach i hope what ever is causing u anxiety will soon go away, but very glad you have some very healthy activities to get you through !


mocha. said:


> trying out this new style by drawing @Sara?’s character c:


 
 im loving it  and my fur baby is with me . May i steal this for my bell tree profile ? Its just so adorable, plus btw love the color palette very gentle in the eye and transmitting tons of positivity and happiness


----------



## mocha. (Mar 11, 2021)

Sara? said:


> X


You are just the sweetest thank u so much!! ♡ ♡ 

3 drawings in one day, I feel like a new woman! It’s helped distract me a lot from my anxiety and I’m so grateful to have drawing as an outlet for my emotions ♡
Here’s a doodle I did of my island rep c:


----------



## Sara? (Mar 11, 2021)

mocha. said:


> You are just the sweetest thank u so much!! ♡ ♡
> 
> 3 drawings in one day, I feel like a new woman! It’s helped distract me a lot from my anxiety and I’m so grateful to have drawing as an outlet for my emotions ♡
> Here’s a doodle I did of my island rep c:



So glad to hear that !!! And thats just adooooorable !!! Your like a cute ACNH little cup villager


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 11, 2021)

Aww these are super cute


----------



## mocha. (Mar 12, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> Aww these are super cute


Thank you very much!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 12, 2021)

I’ve been thinking & would love to develop the style I’ve drawn most recently (seen in my avatar)!

please feel free to leave your characters/mayors/OCs below and if I feel inspired I’ll quote you with a similar style drawing ♡ just a heads up it may take a little while for me to get around to drawing them as I have quite a busy schedule ♡


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

ahhh your newest doodle is so adorable !!!
i would love to get one of my island rep if possible cx





						me  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



tysm for considering!! <33


----------



## Snowifer (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's my two characters if either of them inspire you <3 Thanks for considering!


Spoiler: References


----------



## mocha. (Mar 12, 2021)

syub said:


> ahhh your newest doodle is so adorable !!!
> i would love to get one of my island rep if possible cx
> 
> 
> ...


Your island rep is adorable - I had so much fun drawing her! I hope you like it c: the hat was a bit of a challenge so I’m glad I gave it a go!


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Your island rep is adorable - I had so much fun drawing her! I hope you like it c: the hat was a bit of a challenge so I’m glad I gave it a go!


ahhhh i love it so much!!! tysm <333 shes adorable


----------



## nyx~ (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's my OC if you'd like to consider her! Your art is adorable<3
*toyhouse for Jynx*


----------



## mocha. (Mar 12, 2021)

turtleyawesome said:


> Here's my OC if you'd like to consider her! Your art is adorable<3
> *toyhouse for Jynx*


Hi there! 
Hope you like it ♡ I loved drawing your character!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 12, 2021)

Ahh I’d love one of any of my OCs 




__





						Libellule  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



Thank you for considering


----------



## nyx~ (Mar 12, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi there!
> Hope you like it ♡ I loved drawing your character!


Ahh it's so cuteee!! How should I credit you on toyhouse?


----------



## mocha. (Mar 12, 2021)

turtleyawesome said:


> Ahh it's so cuteee!! How should I credit you on toyhouse?


Ah so glad you like it! And anyway you like, you can just credit my tbt username c:


----------



## Sara? (Mar 12, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi there!
> Hope you like it ♡ I loved drawing your character!





mocha. said:


> Your island rep is adorable - I had so much fun drawing her! I hope you like it c: the hat was a bit of a challenge so I’m glad I gave it a go!


these are just extremely adorable, love how uniquely personalized and different they are . Looving seen you draw different styles


----------



## aericell (Mar 12, 2021)

these are super cute!! here is my oc if you would consider drawing her *[x]*
thank you


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh your art is so cute and I think your new style is adorable! If you wanted to draw my island rep that would be lovely  I hope your anxiety eases off soon - I know it can be really tricky and complicated to deal with.  



Spoiler: My Island Rep!






I finally have the sunflower dress in game so I’m ready for summer!!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 13, 2021)

LOEY said:


> these are super cute!! here is my oc if you would consider drawing her *[x]*
> thank you


Thank you!!  Here’s your art - I hope you like it! ♡


----------



## aericell (Mar 13, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Thank you!!  Here’s your art - I hope you like it! ♡


i love it, she’s adorable!!  thank you so much for drawing her


----------



## mocha. (Mar 13, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> Ahh I’d love one of any of my OCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!!
I drew Edith, her colour palette is just gorgeous!
I hope you like it c:


----------



## mocha. (Mar 13, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh your art is so cute and I think your new style is adorable! If you wanted to draw my island rep that would be lovely  I hope your anxiety eases off soon - I know it can be really tricky and complicated to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh thank you so much! It’s definitely tricky to deal with but just have to remember that it comes & goes and they’re only thoughts. Thank you for letting me draw your character, I hope you like it! She’s super cute


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 13, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi!!
> I drew Edith, her colour palette is just gorgeous!
> I hope you like it c:


Omg it’s so adorableeeee thank you  I love it


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 13, 2021)

mocha. said:


> ahh thank you so much! It’s definitely tricky to deal with but just have to remember that it comes & goes and they’re only thoughts. Thank you for letting me draw your character, I hope you like it! She’s super cute



Oh my goodness I love her!! Once summer comes she’ll definitely be my summertime avatar on here because she is so cute 

And you’re right. That’s something I try and remember too that they’re just thoughts and they aren’t necessarily true or accurate thoughts! And that they’ll pass soon enough. Hopefully you start feeling better sooner rather than later


----------



## mocha. (Mar 18, 2021)

If anybody is interested I have an art shop open now where I’ll be drawing with the style in my most recent posts! c:

here’s one commission I drew of @lana.’s beautiful island rep




and something else I drew for kirbyz birthday!




My hands have been really shaky the past few days which has made lineart more challenging than normal :c I’ve also had caffeine today which definitely isn’t helping haha!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 19, 2021)

gift for @jadetine !! Her beautiful island rep ♡


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

mocha. said:


> gift for @jadetine !! Her beautiful island rep ♡



THIS IS SO CUTE!!!!!!  this isn’t even for me and i’m still in love with it omg. :’o


----------



## mocha. (Mar 22, 2021)

xara said:


> THIS IS SO CUTE!!!!!!  this isn’t even for me and i’m still in love with it omg. :’o


Ahhh thank you thank you!! I’d love to make you one sometime, your island rep is iconic  !!


Also just wanted to post on this thread a little happy update!! I was feeling sorry for myself earlier and decided to treat myself to an early birthday present and bought an iPad Air!! My bank account is now very sad and empty but I’m very happy and my heart is full...

I have been rabbiting on for one since last year as when I’m drawing I have to borrow my boyfriends which is quite limiting. At least now I will have free reign over when I want to draw which hopefully means more art and more commissions! I’m so so happy and can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 22, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Ahhh thank you thank you!! I’d love to make you one sometime, your island rep is iconic  !!
> 
> 
> Also just wanted to post on this thread a little happy update!! I was feeling sorry for myself earlier and decided to treat myself to an early birthday present and bought an iPad Air!! My bank account is now very sad and empty but I’m very happy and my heart is full...
> ...



Congrats! I have a regular iPad and it’s really great! Hope you have lots of fun with yours! 

(I need to practice more myself once I’m not too busy with my games. Lol.)


----------



## mocha. (Mar 22, 2021)

A l y s s a said:


> Congrats! I have a regular iPad and it’s really great! Hope you have lots of fun with yours!
> 
> (I need to practice more myself once I’m not too busy with my games. Lol.)


I’ve only been drawing on the iPad since last august and very intermittently, but over the past few months I’ve really grown to love it and have felt inspired to draw more often! Procreate is a godsend and I just feel so much more comfortable with that art programme than I ever did with SAI/photoshop! I’m so excited to have my own c: 
Haha I totally feel you, I can only really concentrate on one or the other and don’t tend to play many games at the minute which is why I’ve been drawing more  I’d love to see more of your art though!


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Ahhh thank you thank you!! I’d love to make you one sometime, your island rep is iconic  !!



eep i would love that!  and congrats on the ipad air!! <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 22, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I’ve only been drawing on the iPad since last august and very intermittently, but over the past few months I’ve really grown to love it and have felt inspired to draw more often! Procreate is a godsend and I just feel so much more comfortable with that art programme than I ever did with SAI/photoshop! I’m so excited to have my own c:
> Haha I totally feel you, I can only really concentrate on one or the other and don’t tend to play many games at the minute which is why I’ve been drawing more  I’d love to see more of your art though!



Cool! I love it too, but to be honest, I just got my iPad last November or December and have yet to barely touch it since then. I’m a very beginner artist. I need to look up tutorials on how to draw basic human anatomy, which I don’t know how to do yet. I did have an art thread I started awhile back, but I’m gonna make a new one once I get into art again. My mom says I got the talent, but right now I got lots to do on my games and I’m juggling training a new puppy with my parents too, so who knows when I’ll get around to it. XD

By the way, I was shy to say this, but your art is sooo cute and hopefully one day I can create my own style and it can be cute too.


----------



## jadetine (Mar 22, 2021)

xara said:


> THIS IS SO CUTE!!!!!!  this isn’t even for me and i’m still in love with it omg. :’o


My face when I received it was identical to the picture lol. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021

I just started digital art in Procreate in February and I totally agree it has been a godsend. I am much more motivated to make art, though it's in my son's iPad lol. 
My favorite tutorials are by ergojosh:




And I'm still learning anatomy, too @A l y s s a ! There's so much to practice. Let's attack this together!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 24, 2021)

watched a shading tutorial that inspired me draw this c: would love to get back into drawing anthros but I don’t have the skill or creative capacity for it lmao


----------



## mocha. (Mar 25, 2021)

been wanting to have a go at realism for a while now so what better way to practice than with my favourite breed of cat - the rag doll !
it also gave me a chance to mess around with brushes too c:


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 25, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 364033
> been wanting to have a go at realism for a while now so what better way to practice than with my favourite breed of cat - the rag doll !
> it also gave me a chance to mess around with brushes too c:



Oh my goodness this is beautiful!!  I think you did such a lovely job! I love watching your art thread and getting to see the different styles you have


----------



## mocha. (Mar 25, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness this is beautiful!!  I think you did such a lovely job! I love watching your art thread and getting to see the different styles you have


Thank you so much Lumi, your support never goes unnoticed  I always smile whenever I see you liking or interacting with my posts!! I really wish I had a consistent art style but I’m quite intuitive and just draw what I feel like drawing most of the time  
I’d love to do more realistic pet drawings though, I was really inspired by @Rowlet28 but never knew where to begin! Guess we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 25, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Thank you so much Lumi, your support never goes unnoticed  I always smile whenever I see you liking or interacting with my posts!! I really wish I had a consistent art style but I’m quite intuitive and just draw what I feel like drawing most of the time
> I’d love to do more realistic pet drawings though, I was really inspired by @Rowlet28 but never knew where to begin! Guess we all have to start somewhere!



Aww of course! I have notifications on for your thread so it tells me whenever you post something new! I think your little chibi style is so soft & relaxing but I love getting to see the other things you create too  and I’m so glad you were able to get an iPad to help make drawing easier for you!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Mar 25, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 364033
> been wanting to have a go at realism for a while now so what better way to practice than with my favourite breed of cat - the rag doll !
> it also gave me a chance to mess around with brushes too c:


I really love the textures! I'm honored to have inspired you in your drawings. I haven't been drawing lately because I've been busy, but I'm hoping to get back to it soon! Overall, a really nice drawing!


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 364033
> been wanting to have a go at realism for a while now so what better way to practice than with my favourite breed of cat - the rag doll !
> it also gave me a chance to mess around with brushes too c:



omg mocha this is so pretty!!!  i love rag doll cats.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 26, 2021)

Rowlet28 said:


> I really love the textures! I'm honored to have inspired you in your drawings. I haven't been drawing lately because I've been busy, but I'm hoping to get back to it soon! Overall, a really nice drawing!


Thank you so much!! I hope to see your art again once your schedule quietens down a little, I neglected drawing for a while too so know how hectic it can be! Hope you’re doing well! ♡ 


xara said:


> omg mocha this is so pretty!!!  i love rag doll cats.


thank you so much xara!!  Me too they’re my favourite, I used to have one called Milo but unfortunately when my ex and I broke up he stayed with him  would love to have another one, they’re such beautiful cats!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 26, 2021)

another pet portrait I did for a friend! This time it took a little longer as I drew individual hairs c:


----------



## mocha. (Mar 26, 2021)

another pet portrait I did for a friend! I’m going to work on building a portfolio so I can offer these as commissions in the future, but I’d like to practice a little more first c: I’m not 100% happy with this piece but i think it’s my own fault for drawing too much/staring at the screen for so long haha!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 26, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 364226
> another pet portrait I did for a friend! I’m going to work on building a portfolio so I can offer these as commissions in the future, but I’d like to practice a little more first c: I’m not 100% happy with this piece but i think it’s my own fault for drawing too much/staring at the screen for so long haha!



Oh my goodness Mocha!! Look at the babies ahh I love them  I think you did a wonderful job and I especially love the kitties eyes  i just want to pet them both ahh


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 26, 2021)

your art is really lovely <3​


----------



## mocha. (Mar 26, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness Mocha!! Look at the babies ahh I love them  I think you did a wonderful job and I especially love the kitties eyes  i just want to pet them both ahh


Aren’t they just the cutest!! Drawing pets has just made me want my own even more  I think I was getting tired by the end so didn’t add as much detail as I should and I kept messing up the layers lmao! But she’s happy with it so that’s all that matters! Thank you so much ♡ 


Jamborenium said:


> your art is really lovely <3​


Thank you!! That means a lot


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 26, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Aren’t they just the cutest!! Drawing pets has just made me want my own even more  I think I was getting tired by the end so didn’t add as much detail as I should and I kept messing up the layers lmao! But she’s happy with it so that’s all that matters! Thank you so much ♡



I think they look plenty detailed! I feel like we’re always our own worst critic because I think you did a lovely job and I’m not surprised your friend is happy with it!  I can’t wait to see more pets that you end up drawing!! Ahh I bet your style would look so cute drawing little hamsters or bunnies  

I love my kitties so much but they’re definitely a handful sometimes, lol. I don’t blame you for waiting to get a pet!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 27, 2021)

Very fortunate to have been inundated with pet portrait requests, so here’s another one I did this evening! My friends beautiful black lab ♡


----------



## lana. (Mar 27, 2021)

the pet portraits are stunning!!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 27, 2021)

lana. said:


> the pet portraits are stunning!!


Thank you Lana!! It’s a win win cos they’re so fun to draw and I love watching the timelapse at the end!! ❤


----------



## mocha. (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve had my hands full with pet portraits at the minute - here’s one I finished today for my friend and her gorgeous dog Ziggy  I’m now doing these for RLC only (link in sig if anybody is interested)! Will be closing my shop for a while after finishing recent comms to focus on pet portraits!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 29, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I’ve had my hands full with pet portraits at the minute - here’s one I finished today for my friend and her gorgeous dog Ziggy  I’m now doing these for RLC only (link in sig if anybody is interested)! Will be closing my shop for a while after finishing recent comms to focus on pet portraits!
> 
> View attachment 364797



Oh my goodness Ziggy is adorable  I’m so glad I was able to commission my Easter picture before you started focusing on pet portraits!! I really hope you get customers because your art is so lovely


----------



## mocha. (Mar 29, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness Ziggy is adorable  I’m so glad I was able to commission my Easter picture before you started focusing on pet portraits!! I really hope you get customers because your art is so lovely


Thank you so much Lumi!!  I don’t mind doing art for friends but would just feel bad prioritising pet portraits all the time over tbt commissions, also once I start getting busy again itll be a nightmare to manage  but Ziggy is the cutest, I remember him when he was a puppy and he’s grown so much


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 31, 2021)

omg i love your new pet portraits!! they look so realistic


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 31, 2021)

Your pet portraits are so cool!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2021)

nordskjev said:


> Your pet portraits are so cool!





Oldcatlady said:


> omg i love your new pet portraits!! they look so realistic


Thank you so much!! You’re both so kind


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

did a dtiys challenge! I love this colour palette and had a lot of fun drawing this c:


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 1, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 365468
> did a dtiys challenge! I love this colour palette and had a lot of fun drawing this c:



Oh my goodness Mocha! This is beautiful oh my gosh  it looks like a little fairytale picture I love it so much   the fairy is gorgeous and the little flying puppy is so cute


----------



## jadetine (Apr 1, 2021)

mocha. said:


> View attachment 365468
> did a dtiys challenge! I love this colour palette and had a lot of fun drawing this c:


This really is so amazing! I've always wanted to try a dtiys but I'm never brave enough... there is such an ethereal,  fairytale quality to your style that is so heartwarming. I love ittttttttttt


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness Mocha! This is beautiful oh my gosh  it looks like a little fairytale picture I love it so much   the fairy is gorgeous and the little flying puppy is so cute





jadetine said:


> This really is so amazing! I've always wanted to try a dtiys but I'm never brave enough... there is such an ethereal,  fairytale quality to your style that is so heartwarming. I love ittttttttttt


Ur both gonna make me cry honestly ily guys so much  thank you so much Lumi the flying puppy is adorable and I love the plant pot too!! (I want one irl.. the flying puppy and plant pot ) 

and Renn I’d never tried a dtiys before either but you should totally go for it! Even if you don’t share it anywhere I think it’s so good for art block and gives you a chance to mess around with styles/brushes without having to worry about the direction of the image!! I would love to see your version of this


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

wanted to draw something different and this is where I ended up !! Featuring my insta handle if anybody wants to follow me there c:

edit; I changed my handle this morning lmao my new insta username is milkimocha


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2021)

drew myself a new avatar to go with the new theme/backdrops!!


----------



## neoratz (Apr 3, 2021)

your new piece is so cute!!!!! i love how fuzzy it feels...


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2021)

neoratz said:


> your new piece is so cute!!!!! i love how fuzzy it feels...


Thank you so much!!  I’ve been seeing lots of scribble/pencil drawings around and thought they looked super cute so wanted to try it out !!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2021)

just a cute lil drawing (ft my insta handle) to celebrate Easter!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2021)

this was another dtiys I did today !! I’ve been trying to work on proportions and while it’s still not perfect (her neck is a little wrong n I need to work on how I draw hair) I like how it turned out! I especially enjoyed shading the hair and the shading on the face too c:


----------



## mocha. (Apr 5, 2021)

Finished my first pet portrait commission this evening - probably the one I’m most proud of, too! 
If anybody is interested in a commission you can pm me or check out the link in my sig!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 7, 2021)

Back again with (you guessed it) another pet portrait! This time I had to improvise as the person who commissioned me wanted the dog to be wearing a crown and cape! I think I did a pretty good job and really enjoyed colouring this one  nice to work with something different!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 7, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Back again with (you guessed it) another pet portrait! This time I had to improvise as the person who commissioned me wanted the dog to be wearing a crown and cape! I think I did a pretty good job and really enjoyed colouring this one  nice to work with something different!


Dat  ! I can see why! LOVE ITTTTTT


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 7, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Back again with (you guessed it) another pet portrait! This time I had to improvise as the person who commissioned me wanted the dog to be wearing a crown and cape! I think I did a pretty good job and really enjoyed colouring this one  nice to work with something different!



I love this so much!! I meant to comment earlier but TBT was loading so slow on my phone, lol. This is absolutely adorable though! I've always wanted a picture of my cat Gracie in an outfit like this because she is a queen lol I think you did a great job improvising how the crown & cape would look on him!  I love watching your thread so much and getting to see all these pet portraits


----------



## mocha. (Apr 7, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Dat  ! I can see why! LOVE ITTTTTT


Thank you so much!! Honestly I wasn’t really sure and left it until the end but was so happy once I could see it coming together haha!


-Lumi- said:


> I love this so much!! I meant to comment earlier but TBT was loading so slow on my phone, lol. This is absolutely adorable though! I've always wanted a picture of my cat Gracie in an outfit like this because she is a queen lol I think you did a great job improvising how the crown & cape would look on him!  I love watching your thread so much and getting to see all these pet portraits


thank you Lumi!! You are such a darling and always leave the sweetest comments  I really appreciate it! If you’d ever like a commission let me know I’d love to work on one with you  I love doing these pet portraits so much, I’ve never really had a consistent style but feel like I’m getting somewhere with these and i feel like I’m improving with each one I do!


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 7, 2021)

mocha oh my god, all your art is stunning, and these pet portraits really have me in awe. the attention to detail, down to every last piece of fur is crazy!! im being honest here, they literally look SO realistic, like i could neverrr (last time i tried drawing a realistic cat it looked like a rat) you never fail to disappoint, amazing job girl!!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> mocha oh my god, all your art is stunning, and these pet portraits really have me in awe. the attention to detail, down to every last piece of fur is crazy!! im being honest here, they literally look SO realistic, like i could neverrr (last time i tried drawing a realistic cat it looked like a rat) you never fail to disappoint, amazing job girl!!


Thank you so much Kirbyz!! So sweet  That means so much! It takes a lot of time but I love building it up in stages and seeing it come together - although it’s tedious, painting the individual hair strokes is actually one of my favourite parts! 
Haha i don’t believe that - it’s all about practice! You can do whatever you set your mind to  and thank you so much again!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2021)

wanted to try out something a little different with my lineart and I’m so happy with how it turned out! Line variation is something I’ve never really paid attention to but I think it’s evident in this piece how much of an impact it can have! 
this was an avatar I drew for one of my friends - the cute little acremie


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 8, 2021)

mocha. said:


> wanted to try out something a little different with my lineart and I’m so happy with how it turned out! Line variation is something I’ve never really paid attention to but I think it’s evident in this piece how much of an impact it can have!
> this was an avatar I drew for one of my friends - the cute little acremie ❤



Omg! This is sooo cute! Alcremie is one of my favorite Fairy type Pokémon and you did amazing with it!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2021)

A l y s s a said:


> Omg! This is sooo cute! Alcremie is one of my favorite Fairy type Pokémon and you did amazing with it!


Thank you so much Alyssa!!  It’s my friends favourite Pokémon and she was super happy with it too! She is just so adorable and has the cutest colour palette!  I’m glad I was able to do her justice hehe


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

mocha. said:


> wanted to try out something a little different with my lineart and I’m so happy with how it turned out! Line variation is something I’ve never really paid attention to but I think it’s evident in this piece how much of an impact it can have!
> this was an avatar I drew for one of my friends - the cute little acremie ❤



oh don’t mind me,,, just marvelling at how talented you are at 4am,,


----------



## mocha. (Apr 11, 2021)

Been wanting to practice anatomy for a while now so took it upon myself to try a new pose, it’s nothing special really but just wanted to log it here to look back on in the future c: I enjoyed messing around with different effects like colour dodge for highlights and multiply for shadows. Also different brushes (evident in the background) Still a long way to go but I have no excuse not to improve now lol any critique/comments are welcome as always!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 13, 2021)

I have been loving drawing darker skin tones recently! (Probably after binge watching likelihood_art’s YouTube channel...) I’ve never felt comfortable reaching out to draw POC incase my lack of skill were to offend, however, I was really inspired by this girl I saw on Pinterest and decided to just go for it! I want to represent different skintones/cultures in my art and show some love for those who are underrepresented 
Here’s the piece I drew:




compared to the reference/inspiration:





this took 1hr 57 mins in total and I had soo much fun with it! I love how I coloured the skin in this piece and feel it looks a lot more realistic/3D compared to the flat shading I’ve done previously. Overall I learned a lot from this one drawing and I’m excited to work on more like this in the future


----------



## jadetine (Apr 13, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I have been loving drawing darker skin tones recently! (Probably after binge watching likelihood_art’s YouTube channel...) I’ve never felt comfortable reaching out to draw POC incase my lack of skill were to offend, however, I was really inspired by this girl I saw on Pinterest and decided to just go for it! I want to represent different skintones/cultures in my art and show some love for those who are underrepresented ❤
> Here’s the piece I drew:
> 
> 
> ...



I gasped in delight when I saw this on your insta! As a dark-skinned Southeast Asian chick, it's rare to see models and art closer to my reality, so I'm always happy to see it. I think this is wonderful and I can't believe it took less than 2 hours! I've been trying to sketch a chibi for like... the last 3, lol.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 13, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I gasped in delight when I saw this on your insta! As a dark-skinned Southeast Asian chick, it's rare to see models and art closer to my reality, so I'm always happy to see it. I think this is wonderful and I can't believe it took less than 2 hours! I've been trying to sketch a chibi for like... the last 3, lol.


Ahh renn you are the sweetest! I’m so so glad you like it! I absolutely loved drawing it so would love to do more like that in the future - my Pinterest board is slowly filling up with potential references haha! 
Nd honestly the time varies so much for me so don’t compare haha it really just depends on the luck I have for the day  you spend so much time adding little details and making your art unique so it’s no wonder it takes a long time! Your art is always a delight to see whether it be on here or on instagram


----------



## mocha. (Apr 16, 2021)

another commission finished!!
Funny story with this one, it took me sooo long to draw (obviously because there’s double the work!) but it took even longer because I originally drew the same dog twice without noticing hahaha! Thank god I send over the rough sketch before finalising  

really happy with this one, although I think I need to take a break as my wrist is really hurting today


----------



## mocha. (Apr 16, 2021)

Always wanted to have a go at a gijinka so today I drew Bea as a human!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 17, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I have been loving drawing darker skin tones recently! (Probably after binge watching likelihood_art’s YouTube channel...) I’ve never felt comfortable reaching out to draw POC incase my lack of skill were to offend, however, I was really inspired by this girl I saw on Pinterest and decided to just go for it! I want to represent different skintones/cultures in my art and show some love for those who are underrepresented ❤
> Here’s the piece I drew:
> 
> 
> ...


this looks absolutely stunning!!! i love your semi realistic pieces. do you have any resources/videos about how to get started? i've always wanted to try them myself but i'm so used to lineart that realistic drawings/paintings are a totally foreign concept to me.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 17, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> this looks absolutely stunning!!! i love your semi realistic pieces. do you have any resources/videos about how to get started? i've always wanted to try them myself but i'm so used to lineart that realistic drawings/paintings are a totally foreign concept to me.


Thank you so much!! ❤❤ And yes!! So I began watching likelihood_art and looking at some of their Instagram pictures to note how they drew skin/the tones used etc and tried to incorporate the correct shadows/lighting. I also really like Sara Tepes - her artwork is amazing and she does such awesome semi realism, I’ve been practicing drawing hair tonight with one of her videos and found it so helpful!
I also recommend sinix for the basics - shape,shadows, tones etc.. but mainly just look at references and draw the basic shapes and try to work around them! I find it a lot easier to paint on 1 layer so I can build/mix tones 

edit; also I love using the round brush and I like to use multiply for shadows and colour dodge for highlights! And I use the smudge tool a lot!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 17, 2021)

ohh thank you for the resources, i'll definitely take a look!! i was just watching sinix earlier about his value distillation video hahha. it looks simple but it's so much harder in practice haha. ohh are you using the round brush/colour dodge/smudge on fire alpaca or photoshop?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 17, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> ohh thank you for the resources, i'll definitely take a look!! i was just watching sinix earlier about his value distillation video hahha. it looks simple but it's so much harder in practice haha. ohh are you using the round brush/colour dodge/smudge on fire alpaca or photoshop?


He is honestly amazing! I could watch his videos for hours, same with Sara. Just seeing how they turn basic colours and shapes into masterpieces, theyre my inspiration! Also do you have an Instagram at all? I could send you over my drawing process on there if you’d like  I use Procreate! Granted there are a few brushes I have imported (nadiaxel, sinix, jingsketch. All of them are free - Sara uses mainly photoshop for her pieces if that’s something that would interest you!)

I have tried fire alpaca and photoshop but I was so used to SAI that I found it overwhelming. Procreate is very user friendly and so easy to pick up, and there are so many free resources available because it’s quite a popular app! I know it’s quite limiting because I think it’s only available on iOS but if you’re able to get it id definitely recommend.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 17, 2021)

mocha. said:


> He is honestly amazing! I could watch his videos for hours, same with Sara. Just seeing how they turn basic colours and shapes into masterpieces, theyre my inspiration! Also do you have an Instagram at all? I could send you over my drawing process on there if you’d like  I use Procreate! Granted there are a few brushes I have imported (nadiaxel, sinix, jingsketch. All of them are free - Sara uses mainly photoshop for her pieces if that’s something that would interest you!)
> 
> I have tried fire alpaca and photoshop but I was so used to SAI that I found it overwhelming. Procreate is very user friendly and so easy to pick up, and there are so many free resources available because it’s quite a popular app! I know it’s quite limiting because I think it’s only available on iOS but if you’re able to get it id definitely recommend.


Ohh yes please that would be really cool!! My Instagram is suspicious_doggo

omg yes I’m too used to sai as well and trying to move to photoshop is a pain because there’s so many different controls and tools it’s overwhelming 
I do have procreate actually! It was my first digital art medium back in like 2016 or so haha. The only problem is that my iPad is way too old to be compatible with the Apple pen and drawing with fingers is not that great which is why I moved to drawing tablets


----------



## mocha. (Apr 21, 2021)

for @SpaceTokki77 in the DTUAY thread ♡ I had so much fun with this and got to play around with so many new brushes and effects!! I think I’ve fallen in love with the Jingsketch pack for procreate  Most of the brushes used in this piece were from that pack (which is free btw!!)

I tried to keep it semi realistic and really like how the nose and mouth turned out (and the eye shape which is something I usually struggle with), in the future I think I’d like to work on facial structure/proportion more as she does look a little gaunt... I love chubby cheeks so want to incorporate that into my art more. Tried a new shading technique with the hair too, while it’s not perfect I think it’s definitely better than previous art I’ve drawn! Hair is the #1 thing I have trouble with so it’s nice to see progress being made!
Effect wise- once the piece was finished, I duplicated the full layer and added Gaussian blur underneath to give it an ethereal effect. Also used Luminance to make the colours pop!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

mocha. said:


> for @SpaceTokki77 in the DTUAY thread ♡ I had so much fun with this and got to play around with so many new brushes and effects!! I think I’ve fallen in love with the Jingsketch pack for procreate ❤ Most of the brushes used in this piece were from that pack (which is free btw!!)
> 
> I tried to keep it semi realistic and really like how the nose and mouth turned out (and the eye shape which is something I usually struggle with), in the future I think I’d like to work on facial structure/proportion more as she does look a little gaunt... I love chubby cheeks so want to incorporate that into my art more. Tried a new shading technique with the hair too, while it’s not perfect I think it’s definitely better than previous art I’ve drawn! Hair is the #1 thing I have trouble with so it’s nice to see progress being made!
> Effect wise- once the piece was finished, I duplicated the full layer and added Gaussian blur underneath to give it an ethereal effect. Also used Luminance to make the colours pop!


I also really love how this face turned out! The jingsketch brushes have been in my face for a while; time to dive in! 

When adding the post effects,  did you use Procreate or a separate software? I'm not to that level in art yet,  but I like learning about the process and I wish more tutorials called out brush types and opacity levels for each step...


----------



## mocha. (Apr 21, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I also really love how this face turned out! The jingsketch brushes have been in my face for a while; time to dive in!
> 
> When adding the post effects,  did you use Procreate or a separate software? I'm not to that level in art yet,  but I like learning about the process and I wish more tutorials called out brush types and opacity levels for each step...


Thank you so much! I had to erase, tweak and liquify it near the end to get it right haha!
It’s all done using Procreate - honestly this app has so many features which makes drawing a dream! Also recommend the liquify feature if you haven’t used it yet (it can really help with elements of an art piece that don’t look “right” and you can basically move it around/expand/pinch areas to fix it!)

what I do is I merge all the layers together at the end, duplicate it and then the underneath layer I add Gaussian blur (if you click the magic wand on the top left you can see all of the effects!). I then add a new layer on top of the previous ones and fill it with a colour (I usually always go for bright red, it’s just my preference!) then I use clipping mask on the layer and choose an effect from the drop down menu whilst it’s set to low opacity (I like to go to around the 10% mark but judge it how you wish), it’s essentially like adding a filter to your art work but can really help with colours. Colour curves/hue effects etc are a life saver when choosing colours and I usually mess around with them for each individual layer to make harmonious colours. Hope that helps - if you have any other questions pm me I’m happy to speak more in depth about it there!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 21, 2021)

This is just a doodle that I coloured, i was planning on practicing drawing/shading a different type of nose.. thenI had a phone call as I was drawing the lineart and I lost the reference I was using cryyyy
So I just decided to go with what I liked and this is how it ended up! I’m pretty proud of the hand I drew, they’re quite tricky but not as bad as you’d think


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

mocha. said:


> This is just a doodle that I coloured, i was planning on practicing drawing/shading a different type of nose.. thenI had a phone call as I was drawing the lineart and I lost the reference I was using cryyyy
> So I just decided to go with what I liked and this is how it ended up! I’m pretty proud of the hand I drew, they’re quite tricky but not as bad as you’d think


I live and die by the reference option in Procreate! I know some folks drop the image on another layer, but the Canvas >> Reference is easy to open and close! Though, the best option is still looking on another screen, yeah...

I love this! Your comfort with reds is so evident; I learn something new every time you post something!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 23, 2021)

WIP of a late bday present for my friend! Tabby cats are always so hard to draw but I can’t wait to add details to this piece. He is literally one of the most gorgeous cats I’ve ever seen and he’s such a softie!!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 25, 2021)

progress update!! This is after 4 hours - still nowhere near done as I didn’t expect his colours to be so tricky haha!

I have pretty much finished the right half of the face (aside from the ear) although still need to tweak it slightly. Taking a break from this and will work on it more tomorrow though! I really hope my friend likes it


----------



## mocha. (May 12, 2021)

had some time to prep a drawing for the cheer thread for tomorrow! wanted to post it here too cos I’m actually really proud of it c:

Also, here’s my flag entry for the competition!




I decided to use Redd’s actual flag and just changed the colour scheme to match the red! Really like how it turned out (even if it does look like a communist flag)


----------



## mocha. (May 14, 2021)

collection of art I’ve drawn over the past few days/weeks c:


----------



## jadetine (May 14, 2021)

mocha. said:


> collection of art I’ve drawn over the past few days/weeks c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Apple is even cuter in your style than in game!


----------



## mocha. (May 14, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Omg Apple is even cuter in your style than in game!


Tysm!! Honestly I knew straight away how I wanted to draw him and thought the chibi style just epitomises his cuteness haha!


----------



## mocha. (May 15, 2021)

Here is tomorrow’s cheer made in advance c: one of my favourites! Although I’m running out of red villagers so would anybody else like to recommend some red characters?
also I was going to capitalise FLICK but it looked like a swear word and it did NOT look right lmfaooooo


----------



## jadetine (May 15, 2021)

Lol for red I can think of Cherry and Cyd - tbh for green team i just scrolled through the villager tab of villagerdb.com and tried to pick one from each species. You have an adorable roundness to your characters that I just love.


----------



## mocha. (May 16, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Lol for red I can think of Cherry and Cyd - tbh for green team i just scrolled through the villager tab of villagerdb.com and tried to pick one from each species. You have an adorable roundness to your characters that I just love.


Ive drawn Cherry already so looks like Cyd will be my next model hehe. I think I’ll have to move on to red characters from other games - I’ve seen a lot of Pokémon references so might try to include some of those!! 
thank you so much Renn  You know I’ve never noticed how round my artwork is but now you mention it I can’t unsee it!  im in my element with all the red hues too!


----------



## xara (May 16, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Here is tomorrow’s cheer made in advance c: one of my favourites! Although I’m running out of red villagers so would anybody else like to recommend some red characters?
> also I was going to capitalise FLICK but it looked like a swear word and it did NOT look right lmfaooooo



you didn’t capitalize it and yet i still thought it said the f word at first . LOL but fr, i’ve been loving your tbtwc art so, so much and i can’t get over how incredible of an artist you are !! aLso if you’re still looking for suggestions, maybe kid cat, celeste or pascal? :’o


----------



## mocha. (May 16, 2021)

xara said:


> you didn’t capitalize it and yet i still thought it said the f word at first . LOL but fr, i’ve been loving your tbtwc art so, so much and i can’t get over how incredible of an artist you are !! aLso if you’re still looking for suggestions, maybe kid cat, celeste or pascal? :’o


BTW SAME HAHAHAHA honestly I can’t I see it  ahhh thank you so much xara you’re so sweet!! I’ve been loving drawing something everyday, it’s given me the chance to try something new and not put too much pressure on myself! 
OMG pascal, yes I deffo need to draw him!! And I’m getting the courage to try my hand at Celeste, I want to do her justice!! Thank you!!!  I’ll add Kid Cat to the list as well


----------



## mocha. (May 22, 2021)

a collection of art from the past few days for the cheer thread!


----------



## mocha. (May 23, 2021)

really wish my ugly handwriting wouldn’t ruin my art 
I’m really sad about the event ending because it’s been a real treat having a chance to draw and stretch my artistic limits each day! reds and purples are the colours I’m most comfortable with so this has been an absolute dream, although I’m definitely ready to explore other colour palettes now!

good luck to everyone participating in the event  I’ve had so much fun and it’s been a real treat seeing all of your wonderful poems and artwork! I’m off to read my book in bed - goodnight!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 23, 2021)

mocha. said:


> really wish my ugly handwriting wouldn’t ruin my art
> I’m really sad about the event ending because it’s been a real treat having a chance to draw and stretch my artistic limits each day! reds and purples are the colours I’m most comfortable with so this has been an absolute dream, although I’m definitely ready to explore other colour palettes now!
> 
> good luck to everyone participating in the event  I’ve had so much fun and it’s been a real treat seeing all of your wonderful poems and artwork! I’m off to read my book in bed - goodnight! ❤



Hiya! I just saw your comment and I wanted to say your handwriting is quite lovely ; if you saw my entries, you will see that mine isn’t very good.  I think your artwork and your handwriting complement each other well (your artwork is really adorable); I know it is your handwriting so i get how you feel and don’t blame you. Sorry for bothering you or if that makes you uncomfortable. I just wanted to assure you that it looks great to me .


----------



## mocha. (May 24, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Hiya! I just saw your comment and I wanted to say your handwriting is quite lovely ; if you saw my entries, you will see that mine isn’t very good.  I think your artwork and your handwriting complement each other well (your artwork is really adorable); I know it is your handwriting so i get how you feel and don’t blame you. Sorry for bothering you or if that makes you uncomfortable. I just wanted to assure you that it looks great to me .


Ahh you are so lovely!! Thank you so so much - it doesn’t bother me or make me uncomfortable at all! It was such a lovely comment to read. I’ve always thought I had horrible handwriting so it’s nice to hear it’s not as illegible as I think!


----------



## JemAC (May 25, 2021)

I'm in love with all your art Mocha, you're really talented and everything in this thread is amazing   

All the pet portraits are so detailed and realistic, they all look adorable  Also I particularly love Fauna sweeping her leaves and your recent Pascal and Celeste artwork, they're my favourite villagers and NPCs and it's so nice seeing them in such brilliant artwork! Espeon too I really adore, I've always loved the Eeveelutions and you did such a good job drawing her!

It was lovely getting a chance to go through your thread, I'll definitely be keeping an eye out to see some more of your lovely artwork


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

*I JUST FOUND YOUR ART THREAD AND I AM CURRENTLY IN LOVE WITH YOUR DRAWING, OMG.  *


----------



## Roxxy (May 26, 2021)

I feel like a stalker but I have looked through the whole thread. You are amazing talented and I am in awe  you are also the kindest sweetest person and I am blessed to call you my friend 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021

Think I might need to comission,a Christmas present if I can afford my cat and my sisters dog


----------



## mocha. (May 27, 2021)

Antonio said:


> *I JUST FOUND YOUR ART THREAD AND I AM CURRENTLY IN LOVE WITH YOUR DRAWING, OMG. *



thank you so much!! This means a lot honestly 


Roxxy said:


> I feel like a stalker but I have looked through the whole thread. You are amazing talented and I am in awe  you are also the kindest sweetest person and I am blessed to call you my friend
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021
> 
> Think I might need to comission,a Christmas present if I can afford my cat and my sisters dog


Awww Roxxy you just melted my heart!!  I really appreciate you taking the time to look through my thread - and I’m the lucky one to be friends with somebody as lovely as you!!  Please send me a pm if you’re interested, I’d love to do a commission for you and we can work something out price wise!  I’m still trying to get this cat done  hopefully it’ll be finished soon so I can move onto other commissions!

On another note, my boyfriend kindly went to McDonald’s today and got me a happy meal. Story time; I haven’t had a McDonald’s in almost 2 years because I stopped eating meat, over the past few weeks I’ve been introducing chicken back into my diet (not as often as I ate it before but I wasn’t eating enough healthy food and I’m quite a picky eater so was only getting around 20g protein a day ). So, I got a chicken nugget happy meal! The reason behind it is because they have pokemon cards with every meal, and yes, I am 26 and still excited over pokemon cards..
One of my friends also collects them so we’ve decided to trade, my fennekin for her cyndaquil! I decided to draw her a little something because she’s the sweetest person ever and always draws things to go with trades, so felt like she deserved to receive something for a change!
Here’s what I drew:




(sorry if the quality isn’t great! Also, the jigglypuff is a cursed doll she bought on eBay. I have no idea what’s on its head but it made me laugh so I decided to draw it lmfao)


----------



## jadetine (May 27, 2021)

mocha. said:


> thank you so much!! This means a lot honestly ❤❤
> 
> Awww Roxxy you just melted my heart!! ❤ I really appreciate you taking the time to look through my thread - and I’m the lucky one to be friends with somebody as lovely as you!! ❤ Please send me a pm if you’re interested, I’d love to do a commission for you and we can work something out price wise!  I’m still trying to get this cat done  hopefully it’ll be finished soon so I can move onto other commissions!
> 
> ...


So cute! Did you print it out after drawing digitally?
Also,  not a proud moment,  but I've let my son eat McDonald's 3x in the last 2 weeks and ordered myself a happy meal once. The cards are super cute!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 27, 2021)

mocha. said:


> thank you so much!! This means a lot honestly ❤❤
> 
> Awww Roxxy you just melted my heart!! ❤ I really appreciate you taking the time to look through my thread - and I’m the lucky one to be friends with somebody as lovely as you!! ❤ Please send me a pm if you’re interested, I’d love to do a commission for you and we can work something out price wise!  I’m still trying to get this cat done  hopefully it’ll be finished soon so I can move onto other commissions!
> 
> ...



That is so adorable!  I love how you shaded the eyes; it looks like there are little embers in its eyes  and the little tongue sticking out of its mouth . And now I want Mcdonald’s (for the cards ; I had no idea about that). 

Your art looks fantastic printed out and as stationary.  I liked how you colored it too; the colors are really pleasant and calming . I think you captured that pokemon’s cuteness perfectly!


----------



## mocha. (May 27, 2021)

jadetine said:


> So cute! Did you print it out after drawing digitally?
> Also,  not a proud moment,  but I've let my son eat McDonald's 3x in the last 2 weeks and ordered myself a happy meal once. The cards are super cute!


Thank you!! Yes I did, although my printer isn’t the best so it wasn’t very good quality - it still picked up the colours though which I’m happy about  
Haahah honestly I don’t blame you, I’ve been feeling so lazy at the moment and fast food places are just too tempting! It was totally worth it for the cards hehe which ones did you get?




Dunquixote said:


> That is so adorable!  I love how you shaded the eyes; it looks like there are little embers in its eyes  and the little tongue sticking out of its mouth ❤. And now I want Mcdonald’s (for the cards ; I had no idea about that).
> 
> Your art looks fantastic printed out and as stationary.  I liked how you colored it too; the colors are really pleasant and calming . I think you captured that pokemon’s cuteness perfectly!


Thank you so much!!  I really like how the eyes turned out too! They’re something I can never quite get right so it’s nice to see an improvement there  I only found out from a friend but who can complain when you have food AND pokemon cards for a bargain price?!

Thank you!! I had no idea what to do at first but I like how it turned out and I really hope she likes it, I’ll post here when hers turns up and let you know if she drew me anything!


----------



## mocha. (May 28, 2021)

couple of recent art I’ve done in the DTIYS thread ~


----------



## jadetine (May 29, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Thank you!! Yes I did, although my printer isn’t the best so it wasn’t very good quality - it still picked up the colours though which I’m happy about
> Haahah honestly I don’t blame you, I’ve been feeling so lazy at the moment and fast food places are just too tempting! It was totally worth it for the cards hehe which ones did you get?
> 
> 
> ...


I had to hunt down the cards,  because children like hiding things where they don't belong: 


I didn't realize the totodile was holographic until now!


----------



## mocha. (May 29, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I had to hunt down the cards,  because children like hiding things where they don't belong: View attachment 378417
> I didn't realize the totodile was holographic until now!


Hahaha typical! You got such a good variety! I got Mudkip too, although I’ll be honest I’m not too sure what’s special about the holograph ones? Is that like the card equivalent of a shiny? I’ve not had cards since I was little!  I think I got a holographic scorbunny too!


trade update: my card arrived and as expected RHI DREW ME THE MOST GORGEOUS CYNDAQUIL IVE EVER SEEN 




She was a huge inspiration for me as a budding artist back when we were on the tamagotchi forum together, so this means so much that I have an actual physical copy of her art  it sounds silly but I’ll cherish it forever


----------



## mocha. (Jun 18, 2021)

Long time no post! 
remember that cat portrait I was working on for AGES? I finally finished it today! It took me 10hrs and 45 mins in total  but I’m so so happy with how it turned out. There is so much detail in this piece and it was very challenging, but honestly I think it might be the best one yet!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Long time no post!
> remember that cat portrait I was working on for AGES? I finally finished it today! It took me 10hrs and 45 mins in total  but I’m so so happy with how it turned out. There is so much detail in this piece and it was very challenging, but honestly I think it might be the best one yet!!



I love this so much!  Such a beautiful and adorable kitty! I love all the details! The whiskers look like they’re jumping right out at me. You did a wonderful job .


----------



## mocha. (Jun 18, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I love this so much!  Such a beautiful and adorable kitty! I love all the details! The whiskers look like they’re jumping right out at me. You did a wonderful job .


Thank you so much!! I really can’t wait to see my friends reaction, I’m going to get it printed off today so hopefully the quality is alright!  and the whiskers are one of my favourite parts actually, which is surprising because it took me about 10 seconds to do


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow your cat drawing is absolutely incredible  can’t stop staring as the eyes look like my own cats  You are  so talented


----------



## mocha. (Jun 18, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Wow your cat drawing is absolutely incredible  can’t stop staring as the eyes look like my own cats  You are  so talented


Thank you so much Roxxy!! Usually the eyes are the part I enjoy most but I really struggled with these - I wanted them to pop but they always looked a little dull. I think the pupil shape makes it really hard for them to ‘pop’ but I think I did alright!


----------



## Antonio (Jun 18, 2021)

I love your cat portrait, 10 hours well worth used in my opinion.


----------



## Sara? (Jun 18, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Ahhh thank you thank you!! I’d love to make you one sometime, your island rep is iconic  !!
> 
> 
> Also just wanted to post on this thread a little happy update!! I was feeling sorry for myself earlier and decided to treat myself to an early birthday present and bought an iPad Air!! My bank account is now very sad and empty but I’m very happy and my heart is full...
> ...




Niiice!!! How is the new Ipad Air working? im guessing you are super happy with it making flawlessly, beautiful drawings with it  ☀ .

Hope you enjoy it and that it brings you tons of joy !

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2021



mocha. said:


> View attachment 364226
> another pet portrait I did for a friend! I’m going to work on building a portfolio so I can offer these as commissions in the future, but I’d like to practice a little more first c: I’m not 100% happy with this piece but i think it’s my own fault for drawing too much/staring at the screen for so long haha!


My goodness Mocha. !!!! my mind is going crazy with this! its A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! this are so realistic, cute, expressive little fur-babies. This are drawn with the new Ipad you bought ? Let me know if you need more practice ? I have an instagram full of artistic pet photographs I can send you a ton for your to choose and practice ahahaha. But truly Kudos to you my friend, this are truly beautiful !

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2021



mocha. said:


> Hahaha typical! You got such a good variety! I got Mudkip too, although I’ll be honest I’m not too sure what’s special about the holograph ones? Is that like the card equivalent of a shiny? I’ve not had cards since I was little!  I think I got a holographic scorbunny too!
> 
> 
> trade update: my card arrived and as expected RHI DREW ME THE MOST GORGEOUS CYNDAQUIL IVE EVER SEEN ❤
> ...



What a cute story !!!! hihihi was really endearing to read   !


----------



## mocha. (Jun 19, 2021)

@Sara? 

thank you so so much for your kind words  I am absolutely in love with my ipad! It’s been so useful not only for drawing but for college and also on a night time when I want to watch something in bed! Totally worth the money. Everything I have drawn since I bought it has been on there! 
Thank you for the offer! I actually did a few portraits for practice but now offer commissions (which are my most recent ones), if you’re ever interested in one for a friend let me know and we can work something out


----------



## JemAC (Jun 30, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Long time no post!
> remember that cat portrait I was working on for AGES? I finally finished it today! It took me 10hrs and 45 mins in total  but I’m so so happy with how it turned out. There is so much detail in this piece and it was very challenging, but honestly I think it might be the best one yet!!



This is amazing Mocha, the cat is adorable and I love all the detail in the drawing! Always enjoy getting to see all your fantastic work and can't wait to see future pieces, you're a really talented artist! ❤


----------



## mocha. (Jun 30, 2021)

JemAC said:


> This is amazing Mocha, the cat is adorable and I love all the detail in the drawing! Always enjoy getting to see all your fantastic work and can't wait to see future pieces, you're a really talented artist! ❤


Thank you so much Jem! Your comments are always so thoughtful and I really appreciate you taking time out of your day to keep up with my art


----------



## mocha. (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi everyone!! ❤ Just letting everyone know I’m still here and haven’t disappeared into the void (yet)…

although I haven’t had much time to draw (settling into new job, applying for a mortgage  etc etc) I’m still diligently working on pet portraits while I’m able to  here’s my most recent one which is definitely a WIP:





Hope everyone is doing well & staying safe ❤


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 28, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi everyone!! ❤ Just letting everyone know I’m still here and haven’t disappeared into the void (yet)…
> 
> although I haven’t had much time to draw (settling into new job, applying for a mortgage  etc etc) I’m still diligently working on pet portraits while I’m able to  here’s my most recent one which is definitely a WIP:
> 
> ...


Wow absolutely incredibly gorgeous  The eyes are mesmerising and the fur looks so real i want to touch it. You are an amazing artist


----------



## mocha. (Jul 28, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Wow absolutely incredibly gorgeous  The eyes are mesmerising and the fur looks so real i want to touch it. You are an amazing artist


Thank you so much my lovely friend  I’m really happy with how the eyes look. They started off looking a bit fluorescent but I’ve managed to tame them down haha! I still have a long way to go regarding fur texture (the only parts really ‘finished’ are around the nose/eyes and there’s still room for improvement there!). As usual your kind words mean so much to me


----------



## JemAC (Jul 28, 2021)

Aww I love this Mocha, even if it’s a WIP it’s still another amazing piece of art! I love those piercing eyes and all the colours in the fur, the doggy is looking adorable


----------



## mocha. (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you so much @JemAC , you are so sweet!! 

just posting a few more drawings I’ve done in the dtiys thread and one for roxxy’s bday c: (oldest to newest)


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 30, 2021)

You already know how much I love your art and the amazingly gorgeous drawing is my phone lock screen 

Please keep sharing your amazing talent. You are a fabulous artist and friend


----------



## mocha. (Jul 30, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> You already know how much I love your art and the amazingly gorgeous drawing is my phone lock screen
> 
> Please keep sharing your amazing talent. You are a fabulous artist and friend


Thank you so so much Roxxy! It’s because of lovely comments like yours that I have the courage to keep trying and share my progress, otherwise I probably would have given up a long time ago haha!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 30, 2021)

Your art is so detailed and the shading is amazing!  All of that detail in Roxxy’s dress! You are so talented!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 31, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi everyone!! ❤ Just letting everyone know I’m still here and haven’t disappeared into the void (yet)…
> 
> although I haven’t had much time to draw (settling into new job, applying for a mortgage  etc etc) I’m still diligently working on pet portraits while I’m able to  here’s my most recent one which is definitely a WIP:
> 
> ...



I’m loving this and all the art that you’ve done recently! So much details (the dog looks absolutely amazing; I can’t wait to see it finished).  You’re so amazing! Keep up the wonderful work .


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2021)

man, your art never fails to almost make me cry with how amazing it is. your talent is truly out of this world.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 10, 2021)

Gift art I drew for the wonderful @jadetine !
She is a wonderful artist & friend and I absolutely love her colourful island rep  this was an absolute pleasure to draw!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 17, 2021)

I am now double vaxxed so to celebrate I drew this 
I’m really happy with how the eyes turned out (inspired by a tutorial from teyoid on insta/TikTok)

can anyone teach me how to draw hair now because that’s something I wholly struggle with  (v sloppy attempt in this drawing)

I also like how I drew the ruffles in the dress but again it needs work. One step at a time though!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey Mocha!! I know I haven’t posted on here in a bit but I have been keeping an eye on your thread 

1.) Yay for being double vaccinated!! And I’ve seen in other threads you have a lot else to be happy about too, right? University and moving and such? I hope you’ve been well! 

2.) It’s been so cool seeing your different art styles. I absolutely adore your most recent style & the drawings you’ve been posting. They’re so beautiful and have a really pretty soft quality about them. I’m excited to see what you draw next!!

No hair tips from me because art isn’t my strong suit but! Hopefully somebody else will have tips. I think her hair looks pretty though and her eyes are so cute


----------



## mocha. (Aug 17, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Hey Mocha!! I know I haven’t posted on here in a bit but I have been keeping an eye on your thread
> 
> 1.) Yay for being double vaccinated!! And I’ve seen in other threads you have a lot else to be happy about too, right? University and moving and such? I hope you’ve been well!
> 
> ...


Hi Lumi!! Hope you’ve been keeping well ❤❤

yes! lots to be happy about at the minute! It always seems to happen at once so it’s been super busy & I’m enjoying the down time on my days off.  I’ve been reading a lot lately!

thank you so much as always!! You brighten my day so much with your lovely compliments ❤ I really wish I had a distinct style but I think I’ve come to terms with the fact I probably never will  but I’m okay with it! Experimenting is one of the best parts about drawing! I think I have improved a lot since I started this thread so hopefully I’ll begin mastering hair next 

anything new with you?? Feel free to reply via pm!! ❤


----------



## mocha. (Aug 17, 2021)

2 pieces of art in one day  
This is my island rep (updating my avi)  if anyone else would like theirs OCs/island reps drawn in a similar fashion let me know!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 17, 2021)

Wow, you are incredible  You have done so much for me so it wouldn’t be fair to ask


----------



## mocha. (Aug 17, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Wow, you are incredible  You have done so much for me so it wouldn’t be fair to ask


Haha don’t be silly!!  if you could leave a screenshot of ur island rep and their outfit I’d be happy to draw her


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 17, 2021)

That would be amazing, Tysm!!


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 17, 2021)

I always love your art so much, it's always so pretty! Here's my OC if you're still accepting requests, I'd love to see her in your style<3


Spoiler: Jynx



Feel free to leave out the ears if you aren't comfortable drawing them


----------



## mocha. (Aug 17, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> That would be amazing, Tysm!!
> View attachment 392838


Here you go lovely!!  Such a pleasure to draw as always 






turtleyawesome said:


> I always love your art so much, it's always so pretty! Here's my OC if you're still accepting requests, I'd love to see her in your style<3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jynx
> ...


Ahhh I love your OC and would absolutely love to draw her in this style!!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 17, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Here you go lovely!!  Such a pleasure to draw as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tysm, absolutely adorable The eyes are gorgeous  You are amazing


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for this opportunity to have our ocs drawn . I will send you a tip if you decide to draw mine . Your art is so beautiful and adorable ; always am excited to see what drawings you’ve been working on. I’m so amazed by all the different styles you can do .

Here is my OC:



Spoiler


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2021)

mocha. said:


> 2 pieces of art in one day
> This is my island rep (updating my avi)  if anyone else would like theirs OCs/island reps drawn in a similar fashion let me know!



THIS STYLE IS SO PRETTY HELP. 

if you’re still open to requests, i’d love to see my island rep in your style again, but absolutely no pressure at all! regardless, thank you for doing this! you’re wonderful. <3


Spoiler: references


----------



## mocha. (Aug 19, 2021)

turtleyawesome said:


> I always love your art so much, it's always so pretty! Here's my OC if you're still accepting requests, I'd love to see her in your style<3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jynx
> ...


Hi!! I finished your OC  I had sooo much fun drawing this! Think I’m finally onto something with the way I painted the hair too!
I hope you like it & thank you for letting me draw her


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 19, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi!! I finished your OC  I had sooo much fun drawing this! Think I’m finally onto something with the way I painted the hair too!
> I hope you like it & thank you for letting me draw her ❤


Omg it's so pretty tysm for drawing her I love it!!


----------



## mocha. (Aug 20, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks for this opportunity to have our ocs drawn . I will send you a tip if you decide to draw mine . Your art is so beautiful and adorable ; always am excited to see what drawings you’ve been working on. I’m so amazed by all the different styles you can do .
> 
> Here is my OC:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words  here’s your OC! Thank you again for letting me draw them, I had so much fun painting the hair on this piece!!


----------



## jadetine (Aug 20, 2021)

You are on a rollllllll! These are amazing,  and I think you're hitting that inflection point where you have a style that is mature and repeatable. So so so good.   I really recognize your influences,  lol.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 20, 2021)

xara said:


> THIS STYLE IS SO PRETTY HELP.
> 
> if you’re still open to requests, i’d love to see my island rep in your style again, but absolutely no pressure at all! regardless, thank you for doing this! you’re wonderful. <3
> 
> ...


Here’s your gorgeous (and iconic) rep!!
This was a lot of fun to draw and I’m feeling a lot more confident with hair now, although still find clothing hard to master (it looks even worse compared to the contrast of the detailed hair but I’m learning orz). I had a lot of fun playing around with proportions and one of my favourite aspects was actually the glasses! I hope you like it and I hope I did her justice ❤❤









jadetine said:


> You are on a rollllllll! These are amazing,  and I think you're hitting that inflection point where you have a style that is mature and repeatable. So so so good.   I really recognize your influences,  lol.


Thank you so much Renn ❤❤ Honestly I feel the same now! I don’t know why I never tried this technique sooner because it’s so much easier and less stressful than what I was trying before  ooooo care to share who it reminds you of??


----------



## jadetine (Aug 20, 2021)

mocha. said:


> ---
> Thank you so much Renn ❤❤ Honestly I feel the same now! I don’t know why I never tried this technique sooner because it’s so much easier and less stressful than what I was trying before  ooooo care to share who it reminds you of??



Hahahha, I could be following totally different people downstream, but off the top of my head, your art reminds me of:

Muzenik_'s paint and blend style 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CSetBoNh0Cf/
LoisVB's red-leaning hues https://www.instagram.com/loisvb/
a s a y r i s's face structures (irises very close to center) https://www.instagram.com/asayris/
bananaroseart's luscious lipped people https://www.instagram.com/bananaroseart/


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 20, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words  here’s your OC! Thank you again for letting me draw them, I had so much fun painting the hair on this piece!! ❤



Omg she is adorable!  You did a wonderful job! I love this! Would you be okay if i upload this to toyhouse and post to my island journal eventually with credit back to you of course?  Thank you so much! Please let me know if the tip wasn’t enough. I really appreciate appreciated that you drew her for me.  Keep up the wonderful work! I can’t wait to see more of your artwork .


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Here’s your gorgeous (and iconic) rep!!
> This was a lot of fun to draw and I’m feeling a lot more confident with hair now, although still find clothing hard to master (it looks even worse compared to the contrast of the detailed hair but I’m learning orz). I had a lot of fun playing around with proportions and one of my favourite aspects was actually the glasses! I hope you like it and I hope I did her justice ❤❤



MOCHAAAA THERE ARE LITERAL TEARS IN MY EYES RN WHAT . i’m genuinely speechless, this is actually so freakin’ gorgeous?? i can’t get over how amazing this is and the detailing is just incredible. i have no words, thank you so much for drawing her!!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 20, 2021)

Wahhhhhh gorgeous artworks as always  They inspire me to draw more haha I love the style you’re working on 
Consider https://toyhou.se/634874.aiko-fujikawa/gallery or https://toyhou.se/1212562.mayumi-tanaka/gallery ? Thank you!


Also I caved in and got an iPad to use procreate on  I’ve been trying to get used to it but the brushes and feeling is so different compared to paint tool sai so it’s taking a while


----------



## mocha. (Aug 21, 2021)

@Dunquixote of course!!  I’m so glad you like it and thank you so much for the generous tip  definitely more than enough and not a necessity so I really appreciate it! I would love it if you could tag me in your island journal post too so I can have a read of it  

@xara you are so sweet!! I’m so glad you like it  I love love love drawing your island rep so please just let me know if you’d like anymore drawings of her  Thank you for letting me draw her!!




Oldcatlady said:


> Wahhhhhh gorgeous artworks as always ❤❤ They inspire me to draw more haha I love the style you’re working on
> Consider https://toyhou.se/634874.aiko-fujikawa/gallery or https://toyhou.se/1212562.mayumi-tanaka/gallery ? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also I caved in and got an iPad to use procreate on  I’ve been trying to get used to it but the brushes and feeling is so different compared to paint tool sai so it’s taking a while



thank you so much!! I decided to draw Aiko although in the future I’d also like to draw mayumi so will tag you in a seperate post once I’ve finished that! Here you go - I hope you like it  so much fun to draw!






also that is SO exciting! My iPad is my most prized possession and I use it every day, I absolutely love drawing on it! It does take some adjusting to especially when you’ve been used to drawing on a PC for so long but you’ll pick it up with practice! If there’s anything I can help with just PM me


----------



## mocha. (Aug 21, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Hahahha, I could be following totally different people downstream, but off the top of my head, your art reminds me of:
> 
> Muzenik_'s paint and blend style
> 
> ...


Sorry I totally forgot to reply to this haha!
I LOVE asayris & LoisVB but I haven’t actually heard of the rest of them! Adding them to my following list though because they are definitely my cup of tea. I must be subconsciously inspired by their artwork as I’m not actively trying to copy their styles??  I love button noses and they’re one of the parts of the face I struggle getting right but these artists always make them look so pretty ; w;
Some of my favourite artists are:

nataliadsw





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				



Likelihood_art





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				



yanayanaart





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				



Teyoid





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				



artizblue





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com
				





There are sooo many others but these are the few I regularly keep up with ❤


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 21, 2021)

mocha. said:


> @Dunquixote of course!!  I’m so glad you like it and thank you so much for the generous tip ❤ definitely more than enough and not a necessity so I really appreciate it! I would love it if you could tag me in your island journal post too so I can have a read of it
> 
> @xara you are so sweet!! I’m so glad you like it  I love love love drawing your island rep so please just let me know if you’d like anymore drawings of her ❤ Thank you for letting me draw her!!
> 
> ...


AHHHHHH she looks gorgeoussssss tysm for drawing her <3

do you have any brushes that you like using for procreate?


----------



## mocha. (Aug 22, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> AHHHHHH she looks gorgeoussssss tysm for drawing her <3
> 
> do you have any brushes that you like using for procreate?


I really like the brush linked on teyoid’s page (Instagram) and it’s the one I use most often, but some of my favourite basic brushes are the round brush and the pencil brush


----------



## mocha. (Aug 22, 2021)

Seen everybody drawing this Hisuian cutie and I wanted to join in  I’m so tempted to buy pokemon legends: arceus when it’s released but honestly I don’t know if I’ll play it enough to warrant the price. Will you be playing it?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 22, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I really like the brush linked on teyoid’s page (Instagram) and it’s the one I use most often, but some of my favourite basic brushes are the round brush and the pencil brush


Ohh tysm for the recommendations I’ll definitely check it out ^^


----------



## mocha. (Aug 23, 2021)

Oldcatlady said:


> Wahhhhhh gorgeous artworks as always ❤❤ They inspire me to draw more haha I love the style you’re working on
> Consider https://toyhou.se/634874.aiko-fujikawa/gallery or https://toyhou.se/1212562.mayumi-tanaka/gallery ? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also I caved in and got an iPad to use procreate on  I’ve been trying to get used to it but the brushes and feeling is so different compared to paint tool sai so it’s taking a while


Hi! I drew your other OC  Thanks again for letting me use them as models hehe


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 24, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Hi! I drew your other OC  Thanks again for letting me use them as models hehe


Ahhhhhh she looks gorgeous!!! Tysm for drawing her ; w ; I love the expression you gave her & how you painted her hair!


----------



## JemAC (Aug 28, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Seen everybody drawing this Hisuian cutie and I wanted to join in  I’m so tempted to buy pokemon legends: arceus when it’s released but honestly I don’t know if I’ll play it enough to warrant the price. Will you be playing it?



Aww this is so cute! I’d loved the look of this in the trailer but you’ve managed to make it even more adorable  I’ll definitely be looking to add him to my team when I get the game 

Also all your artwork of everyone’s OCs is amazing, you’ve created so many brilliant pieces


----------



## mocha. (Sep 1, 2021)

JemAC said:


> Aww this is so cute! I’d loved the look of this in the trailer but you’ve managed to make it even more adorable  I’ll definitely be looking to add him to my team when I get the game
> 
> Also all your artwork of everyone’s OCs is amazing, you’ve created so many brilliant pieces


Thank you so much Jem!  You’ll have to let me know what the game is like when you get it - I’m still on the fence about whether it’s worth it or not but I really do like the open world aspect!

day off from work today and I’ve had a bit of artblock so scoured Pinterest for some inspo and wound up drawing this:




this was done (almost) entirely on one layer (not including the sketch and highlights/overlay effect) and I’m super proud of how the shading on the skin turned out. I’m sure it probably needs tweaks but I feel a lot more confident actually “painting” as opposed to doing layer upon layer. It really engages your problem solving side as you can’t just undo something and any mistakes need to be blended into the piece  let me know your thoughts/critiques!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 3, 2021)

dumping some stuff I drew over the past couple days  ~










this is the first time I’ve attempted a landscape image so it’s far from perfect, tbh I got a new set of brushes and wanted to try them out! They’re amazing and will hopefully make drawing backgrounds so much easier for me in the future (once I’ve been brave enough to attempt them lol)


----------



## mocha. (Sep 3, 2021)

_and another one




_


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 4, 2021)

mocha. said:


> dumping some stuff I drew over the past couple days  ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The portrait is so adorable and gorgeous .

Ah this is so amazing!  The colors are so beautiful and your shading is so good! I love how the sunlight looks! Keep it up!


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2021)

mocha. said:


> _and another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOCHAAAA WHY ARE YOU SO TALENTED  XJKDNSKD . i genuinely can’t believe how gorgeous this is omg. will forever be amazed by how talented you are. <3


----------



## mocha. (Sep 5, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> The portrait is so adorable and gorgeous ☺.
> 
> Ah this is so amazing!  The colors are so beautiful and your shading is so good! I love how the sunlight looks! Keep it up!





xara said:


> MOCHAAAA WHY ARE YOU SO TALENTED  XJKDNSKD . i genuinely can’t believe how gorgeous this is omg. will forever be amazed by how talented you are. <3


Thank you both so much  It means so much to me!!

I’ve been browsing toyhouse which has inspired me to draw more lately, here is a character I drew today  it took me so long but I’m quite happy with how it turned out. My aim is to draw these faster and more accurately (at the minute I find it hard to shade/highlight the face without lots and lots of layers/blending). I love authentic brush strokes and contrasts but have always shied away from them. BUT saying that I feel like my facial proportions are improving (will attach pic below recent art from Aug last year for comparison! I can confidently add more depth/detail now )

*recent:*





*old:*


----------



## mocha. (Sep 6, 2021)

another art piece I worked on with some tips from   Ericanthonyj on YouTube


----------



## mocha. (Sep 7, 2021)

Another study today, focused on shapes for the sketch which made it so much easier to align the facial features (although some definitely still need tweaking!) also gave me another chance to practice my painting technique & shading on the skin which I’m relatively happy with 

art vs reference photo:


----------



## mocha. (Sep 8, 2021)

Today’s art vs reference:


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 8, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Today’s art vs reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love all the details you added to your study today!!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 10, 2021)

Quick study done before work today


----------



## mocha. (Sep 11, 2021)

back again with another pet portrait that took me waaaay too long to finish - I also updated the front page of this thread to make it more accessible for those of you who don’t know me/don’t want to scroll through this thread to find my art!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 13, 2021)

been watching Christophe y’s amazing (and free) figure painting workshops on YouTube which inspired me to work on this study today!

ref available here: https://pin.it/59kygAM


----------



## mocha. (Sep 14, 2021)

something I worked on today to get the creative juices flowing, thinking maybe I can turn her into an oc?? But also not sure I like the design that much. It was nice messing around with different colours and painting techniques though!


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 14, 2021)

Your art is sooo beautiful!!  that pet portrait is like, WOW


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 14, 2021)

mocha. said:


> something I worked on today to get the creative juices flowing, thinking maybe I can turn her into an oc?? But also not sure I like the design that much. It was nice messing around with different colours and painting techniques though!


Ahhh, I love what you did here! Nice choice of colors! Also, your other art is so beautiful too! Great work!


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2021)

mocha. said:


> something I worked on today to get the creative juices flowing, thinking maybe I can turn her into an oc?? But also not sure I like the design that much. It was nice messing around with different colours and painting techniques though!


MA’AM THIS IS SO GORGEOUS HELLO?? i’m absolutely obsessed with the colour palette, and her design is stunning!! she’d make an amazing oc!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 16, 2021)

WIP - working on facial proportions and colours. Going to try and spend some time over the next couple of days painting this piece. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2021



LittlePinkFlower said:


> Ahhh, I love what you did here! Nice choice of colors! Also, your other art is so beautiful too! Great work! ☺





xara said:


> MA’AM THIS IS SO GORGEOUS HELLO?? i’m absolutely obsessed with the colour palette, and her design is stunning!! she’d make an amazing oc!





Foreverfox said:


> Your art is sooo beautiful!!  that pet portrait is like, WOW


THANK U SO MUCH  ur sweet comments mean the world to me!!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 17, 2021)

WIP day 2!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow  your portraits are stunningly beautiful  They  are so lifelike!! You are amazingly talented


----------



## mocha. (Sep 18, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Wow  your portraits are stunningly beautiful  They  are so lifelike!! You are amazingly talented


Thank you so much Roxxy!  I’m really enjoying the learning process


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Sep 30, 2021)

i’ve said it before and i’ll say it again; your art is incredible! i love the way you color, the way you shade, the way you highlight- all of it is amazing and so mesmerizing to look at! ty for blessing us with these masterpieces


----------



## mocha. (Oct 14, 2021)

dtiys art inspired by the Genshin impact anime style!


----------



## mocha. (Oct 15, 2021)

Was just doing some doodling tonight and couldn’t help but draw the new cuties in the direct today !!!  I’m honestly so excited to play again! I haven’t been this excited since before the release haha


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2021)

Your art always is such a joy to look at . I love how warm the colors and the Genshin character looks in two posts up. Love her eyes too!

The AC doodles are so cute! I like like little black streaks in the background too! Not sure if that is something else but I like the boldness and the style and how it looks behind the colored villagers .


----------



## mocha. (Oct 18, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Your art always is such a joy to look at ☺. I love how warm the colors and the Genshin character looks in two posts up. Love her eyes too!
> 
> The AC doodles are so cute! I like like little black streaks in the background too! Not sure if that is something else but I like the boldness and the style and how it looks behind the colored villagers ☺.


Thank you so much! That is so sweet  
Ohh the background is just full of doodlesI bought a new manga art book so was practicing with that and then left space for the villagers at the bottom! Hahah.

i should have been paying attention during my lectures this morning but instead I made a new OC and I love her 



her name is aria, her hair is a peachy-pink colour & her eyes are a pinky-yellow! 
some of her main features are her little heart ahoge and her two hair flicks (idk if they have a proper name??)
I will probably draw her with a little bit more colour/detail in the future as this was just a quick doodle to get my ideas down c:


----------



## mocha. (Oct 21, 2021)

I redrew my oc!! Made myself a lil avatar, I’m really happy with how this turned out actually!  these colours are more accurate than the sketch I originally drew


----------



## Sara? (Oct 21, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I redrew my oc!! Made myself a lil avatar, I’m really happy with how this turned out actually!  these colours are more accurate than the sketch I originally drew



lovely as ever and kind of fitting to halloween too, love the little fang


----------



## mocha. (Oct 21, 2021)

Sara? said:


> lovely as ever and kind of fitting to halloween too, love the little fang


Thank you Sara! That’s what I was going for, I thought her colour scheme might suit well for a halloween pfp hehe!


----------



## mocha. (May 9, 2022)

o wow it’s been a while
hope everyone is okay !! uni is almost over for the year so to celebrate I’ve been playing genshin and I would like to thank Hu Tao for single handedly curing my art block


----------



## jadetine (May 9, 2022)

mocha. said:


> o wow it’s been a while
> hope everyone is okay !! uni is almost over for the year so to celebrate I’ve been playing genshin and I would like to thank Hu Tao for single handedly curing my art block


MOCHAAAAAA so good to see you and your art! YOU GOT THIS, KICK SOME UNI BUTT. ╭(♡・ㅂ・)و ̑̑


----------



## mocha. (May 9, 2022)

jadetine said:


> MOCHAAAAAA so good to see you and your art! YOU GOT THIS, KICK SOME UNI BUTT. ╭(♡・ㅂ・)و ̑̑


ahhh Renn so good to hear from you and see you’re still active !! *runs off to stalk art thread* 

I hope all is well with u !! 🫶🫶


----------



## lana. (May 9, 2022)

mocha. said:


> o wow it’s been a while
> hope everyone is okay !! uni is almost over for the year so to celebrate I’ve been playing genshin and I would like to thank Hu Tao for single handedly curing my art block


that’s so prettyyyy! im glad to see some of your art again c:


----------



## mocha. (May 16, 2022)

another genshin artwork as that’s my current fixation


----------



## mocha. (May 27, 2022)

Chibi I drew of my Gaia Avi ~


----------



## mocha. (May 31, 2022)

a Gaia comm bcos I ventured back on that site out of curiosity



Bonus pic of my kitty Todd


----------



## mocha. (Jun 7, 2022)

rly happy w how the eyes turned out in this !!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2022)

mocha. said:


> rly happy w how the eyes turned out in this !!
> View attachment 443718


So cute & gorgeous!  Wonderful job on all of your recent artwork! Your art is so amazing .


----------



## mocha. (Jun 13, 2022)

testing out Csp with a commission! not Really sure what I think about it on the iPad, the interface isn’t very user friendly but I can see why those with drawing tablets like it! Think I’ll stick with Procreate as I feel I could replicate this drawing in there.


----------



## mocha. (Jun 20, 2022)

finished a pet portrait ! my friend is getting married and this was a present for her (her gorgeous doggy), haven’t drawn one of these in a while and I found it quite difficult finishing it ! 

Also a couple of commissions from Gaia (still have another 2 to complete)


----------



## mocha. (Jun 21, 2022)

anatomy practice w beidou from genshin !


----------



## mocha. (Jun 21, 2022)

bought a book called drawing on the right side of the brain by Betty edwards, it has a few good exercises in which I wanted to try out ! One of them was to draw a self portrait so i made an attempt
Hopefully I will have a chance to redraw this in a few months and note any progress / changes !


----------

